# Another Karishma Herbal Henna User...Best Henna I've Ever Used



## BeautifulFlower (Nov 3, 2008)

If you are looking for a henna that adds color and washes clean without the gritty remains it often leaves behind try Karishma Herbal Henna. 

I added 2 eggs, conditioner, water, and lemon juice to mine. I needed to tighten up my line of demarcation for this stretch Im trying to do. 

I have tried Jamila and something other one I cant remember. Karishma is the best. I found it at the indian grocery store in Rockville, MD. This brand is hard to find. 

As stated before, its said that you shouldnt use non-BAQ henna but the herbal mixture of this one is incredible. You notice a difference when you're washing it out. You hair is much softer and new growth is looser, of course given you dont use shampoo to wash it out. 

Anyway, just wanted to share another Karishma Herbal Henna success story. 

KARISHMA HERBAL HENNA

Contains Pure Henna, Amla, Shikakai, ARITHA,BHRINGRAJ and selected 
Herbs as described in Century old Indean Vedas. Regular use of 
Karishma Herbal Henna, Darkens Hair, acts as natural Hair 
Conditioner, Controls Dandruff & prevents Hair loss. Due to natural 
cooling effect of the herbs used it improves eyesight and gives sound 
sleep.

*ETA: I just mix the henna, water, and conditioner now. Thats all you need. It works great!*

ETA: Buy online: http://ruchita.mybisi.com/product/115531/Karishma-Herbal-Henna-525-ounces_543664.html


----------



## carameldiva (Nov 3, 2008)

Gorgeous hair. I have some Karishma in my stash as well.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 11, 2009)

Wanted to bump this, because I have been using this and it really is great. I had purchased 3 packets last year but did my last henna of the year in Feb 2008.

My hair started taking a turn for the worse in November or so.  So I decided to go back to henna treatments and this brand really us great.

It is well sifted and the mixture turns out smooth and easy to rinse.

I am using it with a few ounces of distilled water, Fage full fat yogurt (the one with the honey with it), almond oil, and some amla powder from Henna Sooq (love her amla).  One treatment I put some liquid marine collagen in there. 

I had started using Jamila Henna last year and something about it just isn't right. It is like my hair was dry or something. I don't know I don't care for it even after all the raves.

Anyway, I just want to co-sign on this post and bump it.

 It came up in a google search when I was looking for Karishma to buy online.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 11, 2009)

Are you ladies relaxed or natural?


----------



## vikkisecret (Jan 11, 2009)

Great question..bumping..i would like to know too?


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jan 11, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> I had started using Jamila Henna last year and something about it just isn't right. It is like my hair was dry or something. I don't know I don't care for it even after all the raves.
> 
> .


 
Thank you.  Somebody on here trying to tell me I didn't know what I was talking about concerning the drying effect of henna.  Jamila brand is great for mehendi application but for the hair, relaxed hair, awful, IMHO.  I had to stop using it.  I might test a little area with Karishma, if I can find it.  I don't like Mumtaz brand either.  They say the absolute best is Yemenite followed by Moroccan, but they are hard to find.  I'll try what you recommended.


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 10, 2009)

I love this henna brand. This is now my absolute favorite brand thanks to PrettyfaceANB.

It was so cheap too. I only paid 1.99 for about 250 grams. I mixed it with warm black tea.  I don't understand it but it released a dye without me letting it sit overnight. What in the world is up with that?

Also, it glided on  like conditioner. It felt so good on my hair. It rinsed out very easily-- much easily than any other henna that I've ever used (I have used Mumtaz, Jamila, and two other brands).


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 10, 2009)

good stuff!

I still use this and love it.

I have not been able to find it locally anymore but Ruchita Ayurveda had the hook up.  About $1 over priced, but it is all good. I love the stuff and one bag last a long time for me.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 10, 2009)

what if i just added water, EVOO, honey and vo5 conditioner????
is that a good mix?
im not a mixtress so i dont want to add a bunch of herbs and stuff.


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 10, 2009)

chebaby said:


> what if i just added water, EVOO, honey and vo5 conditioner????
> is that a good mix?
> im not a mixtress so i dont want to add a bunch of herbs and stuff.


I am confused about your post. You want to add water, evoo, honey and vo5 conditioner to regular henna or Karishma Henna?


----------



## chebaby (Apr 10, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> I am confused about your post. You want to add water, evoo, honey and vo5 conditioner to regular henna or Karishma Henna?


 im not sure lmao. i guess the one thats best for hair. would you reccommend the karishma henna? i have natural hair.


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 10, 2009)

chebaby said:


> im not sure lmao. i guess the one thats best for hair. would you reccommend the karishma henna? i have natural hair.



You can just add water to the Karishma henna, or any henna for that matter. Just follow the directions on the back of the bag. I really like the color that it gave my hair.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 10, 2009)

chebaby said:


> what if i just added water, EVOO, honey and vo5 conditioner????
> is that a good mix?
> im not a mixtress so i dont want to add a bunch of herbs and stuff.



Honestly, I think karishma is best with just some water and oil.

Other henna brands I have used still need some amla powder or other things.

Karishma is really good in a simple mix without conditioner.  I have added plain full fat yogurt, but it takes away the full thickening effect of henna, in my opinion.  So I use yogurt  only when I am doing back to back henna treatments weekly or by weekly.

But when I do them every month or so, Karishma, water, and oil.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 10, 2009)

thank you ladies. i will try that.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 10, 2009)

I have seen this at my Indian grocer. I'll have to pick some up and try it.  






I was surprised at how well Godrej Nupur Mehendi worked for me my last henna, and it is so inexpensive!!!   It is mixed with Alma, Brahmi, and Bhringraj. It comes in the small 25 gram package and the large 300 gram package.  I like that its packed in a foil type wraper as well. 



> Godrej Nupur Mehendi is the best quality henna from the land of henna cultivators, Rajasthan. The extreme temperature in Rajasthan with scanty rainfall makes the land unsuitable for regular farming. But the farmers have efficiently converted the disadvantages into a boon with the cultivation of henna. Henna farming has the advantage that it needs no irrigation or plowing & it flourishes in such climatic conditions. Henna survives in drought conditions where other crops would fail. About 90% of Rajasthan’s commercial henna production is in Sojat & Pali regions.
> 
> In Sojat, the best henna harvests are at the end of the dry season, as the clouds gather and the monsoon begins, when dye levels peak from heat & drought & new dye-intense growth bursts forth. This natural dye in Henna is Lawsone (Colouring matter).
> 
> ...


----------



## simcha (Apr 10, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> If you are looking for a henna that adds color and washes clean without the gritty remains it often leaves behind try Karishma Herbal Henna.
> 
> I added 2 eggs, conditioner, water, and lemon juice to mine. I needed to tighten up my line of demarcation for this stretch Im trying to do.
> 
> ...




How long did you leave it in?  And did you sit under a dryer?

I usually use LUSH's henna but have been wanting to try a real henna for awhile.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 10, 2009)

About 45 minutes

Or you can just do no heat for a couple hours: watch tv, cook, clean, whatever.....


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats what am talking about. Its the best!
I just mix water and conditioner with my Karishma. I dont need all the other stuff anymore. Its so great. 



Angelicus said:


> I love this henna brand. This is now my absolute favorite brand thanks to PrettyfaceANB.
> 
> It was so cheap too. I only paid 1.99 for about 250 grams. I mixed it with warm black tea. I don't understand it but it released a dye without me letting it sit overnight. What in the world is up with that?
> 
> Also, it glided on like conditioner. It felt so good on my hair. It rinsed out very easily-- much easily than any other henna that I've ever used (I have used Mumtaz, Jamila, and two other brands).


----------



## natstar (Apr 10, 2009)

I love Karishma Henna. I use it with green tea and molasses.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 10, 2009)

Ya'll making me want to henna my hair, its 11:45 pm.  I need to go to bed


----------



## simcha (Apr 11, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> About 45 minutes
> 
> Or you can just do no heat for a couple hours: watch tv, cook, clean, whatever.....



Thanks!  At least it's the weekend which will give me plenty of time to scour Los Angeles for it. (I'm such a compulsive PJ)


----------



## prettywhitty (Apr 11, 2009)

I just bought this when I purchased some Alma and Vatika oil. I will definitely try this next weekend.


----------



## simcha (Apr 11, 2009)

I just called my local Indian Grocer and they don't have it.  Where did you buy it?

TIA


----------



## simcha (Apr 11, 2009)

Nevermind.  I see that I can buy at Ruchita...  where's my credit card?  lol


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 11, 2009)

Do it! Do it! Do it! Sleep in it. Rinse in the morning...


AtlantaJJ said:


> Ya'll making me want to henna my hair, its 11:45 pm. I need to go to bed


----------



## jujubelle (Apr 11, 2009)

wow. I haven't henna'd in two years! and this is making me wanna start up. Is it available online? lemme go hunting.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 11, 2009)

I bought my Karishma from Ruchita (4 bags).  Then yesterday I ordered a bunch of the different powders.  WOOHOO.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 11, 2009)

jujubelle said:


> wow. I haven't henna'd in two years! and this is making me wanna start up. Is it available online? lemme go hunting.



Ruchita seems to be the only US vendor that I can find.

I used to see it so much more online when I first started using it about a year and a half ago.

Not sure why I don't see it as much now. 

But, Ruchita got it.  make sure yall use the lhcf 
discount to get the 10% off.


----------



## infojunkie (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't know if this is a U.S. company or not but ya'll have me interested, too. I figured I better find an alternative site to order from cause if we all crash Ruchita she's gonna run out PDQ.

http://www.jeetherbals.com/products.html


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 11, 2009)

infojunkie said:


> Don't know if this is a U.S. company or not but ya'll have me interested, too. I figured I better find an alternative site to order from cause if we all crash Ruchita she's gonna run out PDQ.
> 
> http://www.jeetherbals.com/products.html



They are the manufactur of the product though.

I think they only sell in bulk to retailers.

(I tried it already )


----------



## Bigghair (Apr 11, 2009)

I use this kind of henna too and I love it.  It is only 1.99 a bag and that is enough for my whole head.


----------



## Rei (Apr 11, 2009)

ok wait so this is not body art quality henna? it would be unsafe to use on colored hair?


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 11, 2009)

Rei said:


> ok wait so this is not body art quality henna? it would be unsafe to use on colored hair?



It is BAQ and it is safe on colored hair.


----------



## simcha (Apr 11, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> Ruchita seems to be the only US vendor that I can find.
> 
> I used to see it so much more online when I first started using it about a year and a half ago.
> 
> ...



What discount?  How can I get it?


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 11, 2009)

simcha said:


> What discount?  How can I get it?



*LHCF15*

and it is 15% off.


----------



## simcha (Apr 11, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> *LHCF15*
> 
> and it is 15% off.



Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Apr 11, 2009)

Do any of you ladies know how long henna stays in the hair?  How often must you henna?  This summer I want to get my hair lightened with blonde highlights, and I want to know if they're going to have to lift my hair because of the henna, or will the henna have faded by then if I choose not to henna as often?  TIA


----------



## Qurlyqt (Apr 14, 2009)

OMG - I love this stuff! I just posted about it last week on another forum. I had been ordering from Mehandi.com but tried Karishma from my local Indian grocer. 

I thought my wonderful experience the first time I used it was a fluke. After the second henna was so positive, I went back and bought 6 bags! My third henna was the BEST ever!


----------



## morehairplease (May 27, 2009)

Miz Jackson said:


> I just bought this when I purchased some Alma and Vatika oil. I will definitely try this next weekend.




Hey there,

Do you mind me asking if you purchased it locally? If so, where?

tia,
tishee


----------



## Firefly (May 27, 2009)

Has anyone tried this henna with indigo for a jet black color?


----------



## Angelicus (May 28, 2009)

Firefly said:


> Has anyone tried this henna with indigo for a jet black color?


I have. I don't have the best pictures available on my Fotki because my camera was acting weird. I used Karishma Henna, then rinsed it out. I let my hair air dry a little and then added my indigo mixture.

The result is a natural looking black mane. I can't find my gray hair. I will be using Karishma from now on.


----------



## morehairplease (May 28, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> I have. I don't have the best pictures available on my Fotki because my camera was acting weird. I used Karishma Henna, then rinsed it out. I let my hair air dry a little and then added my indigo mixture.
> 
> The result is a natural looking black mane. I can't find my gray hair. I will be using Karishma from now on.




Hi there,

Do you mind me asking what your indigo recipe is and if it's okay if I take a look in your fotki to see the results pics?
tia,
tishee


----------



## Angelicus (May 28, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Do you mind me asking what your indigo recipe is and if it's okay if I take a look in your fotki to see the results pics?
> tia,
> tishee


I think I used Indigo on my Avatar pic. Also, my fotki page is in my signature. 
Hey, I just use 150 grams of Indigo. 
I add water and a 1 1/2 teaspoons of salt to it. 
I make sure the mixture is thick. I immediately add it to 80% air-dried hair. 

But for the ladies that don't use indigo, Karishma leaves the hair a beautiful color. I wish I could "transition" to that color that Karishma leaves.


----------



## morehairplease (May 28, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> I think I used Indigo on my Avatar pic. Also, my fotki page is in my signature.
> Hey, I just use 150 grams of Indigo.
> I add water and a 1 1/2 teaspoons of salt to it.
> I make sure the mixture is thick. I immediately add it to 80% air-dried hair.
> ...



thank you so, so much for getting back to me!


----------



## Kacie (May 28, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> I think I used Indigo on my Avatar pic. Also, my fotki page is in my signature.
> Hey, I just use 150 grams of Indigo.
> I add water and a 1 1/2 teaspoons of salt to it.
> I make sure the mixture is thick. I immediately add it to 80% air-dried hair.
> ...



Are you finding your Karishma in N.O?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 28, 2009)

Firefly said:


> Has anyone tried this henna with indigo for a jet black color?


 
Done it before. Works great. Of course you have to the henna then apply the indigo.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 28, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> I think I used Indigo on my Avatar pic. Also, my fotki page is in my signature.
> Hey, I just use 150 grams of Indigo.
> I add water and a 1 1/2 teaspoons of salt to it.
> I make sure the mixture is thick. I immediately add it to 80% air-dried hair.
> ...


 
That salt  is key 

I did a HIN (henna-indigo) treatment last night without Karishma . *I wont be doing that again.* I hair does not feel good today but I'll manage until a few co-washes softens this thing up. I added ALOT of Amla oil to henna and to the indigo. It helped and made my hair very dark and sheeny (sp?) looking. 



Kacie said:


> Are you finding your Karishma in N.O?


Whats N.O?


----------



## Angelicus (May 28, 2009)

Kacie said:


> Are you finding your Karishma in N.O?


Yes, I am. There is a thread on it. Please search for "Indian New Orleans."

And don't buy all of the henna. Dang. LOL.


----------



## vkb247 (May 28, 2009)

I'm thinking about ordering this right from the manufacturer because it only costs a few cents in India and would cost me too much with online prices plus shipping.

But I saw that there is the Karishma Herbal Blend and then there is the Karishma Special Herbal blend. Anyone know what is the difference and which one is better?


----------



## Muse (May 28, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> I'm thinking about ordering this right from the manufacturer because it only costs a few cents in India and would cost me too much with online prices plus shipping.
> 
> But I saw that there is the Karishma Herbal Blend and then there is the Karishma Special Herbal blend. Anyone know what is the difference and which one is better?



This site will explain: http://www.jeetherbals.com/products.html

If you click on the links on the right it gives detailed description. I think the special blend has aloe and hibiscus added.


----------



## Muse (May 28, 2009)

Wow I'm am very surprised that no one is getting dry hair with this henna because it contains Aritha AND Shikaki, I hear both of these can be pretty drying. But now people are saying it's better than Jamila...I think I will order a bag from Ruchita to compare. I wish I could find it locally. I was gonna try the BAQ quality Jamila but it is too expensive so hopefully if Karishma works I will be able to pay less.


----------



## Kacie (May 28, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> Yes, I am. There is a thread on it. Please search for "Indian New Orleans."
> 
> *And don't buy all of the henna. Dang. LOL*.



Whaaat, your location stat says that you're moving  .


----------



## Sunshine_One (May 28, 2009)

I have used Karishma twice and I really like the color it gave my hair.  It really enhanced my previously commercially colored (Aveda) ends.  I did a hair ball test first.  I highly recommend that step for anyone with commercial color.  I purchased my Karishma henna from a local indian market in Takoma Park, MD.  I was surprised to see it there.  I also bought a few boxes of Jamilla.  I used the Jamila first and it went on smooth and rinse out was great.  However, I liked the color payoff of the Karishma better.  

I am wondering if anyone has used Henna for African hair from Mehandi.com:  http://www.mehandi.com/shop/hairhenna.html

I want to know how it compares to Karishma.  I may place an order and do a comparison.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jun 1, 2009)

So no one has used Henna from Menhandi.com?

Bumping........TIA


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jun 1, 2009)

Sunshine_One said:


> I have used Karishma twice and I really like the color it gave my hair.  It really enhanced my previously commercially colored (Aveda) ends.  I did a hair ball test first.  I highly recommend that step for anyone with commercial color.  I purchased my Karishma henna from a local indian market in Takoma Park, MD.  I was surprised to see it there.  I also bought a few boxes of Jamilla.  I used the Jamila first and it went on smooth and rinse out was great.  However, I liked the color payoff of the Karishma better.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has used Henna for African hair from Mehandi.com:  http://www.mehandi.com/shop/hairhenna.html
> 
> I want to know how it compares to Karishma.  I may place an order and do a comparison.



I have used the Henna for African hair.  I really liked it and it washed out so easily.  I'm pretty sure it's similar to Jamila Henna.

I used Indigo immediately following my application so I wasn't looking for color payoff.

I've never used Karishma so I can't compare it, although I do have some waiting to be used.  But once again I will probably use Indigo behind it.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 1, 2009)

I finally bough this henna last week from Ruchita and is patiently waiting for it's arrival and I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jun 1, 2009)

Jetblackhair said:


> I have used the Henna for African hair.  I really liked it and it washed out so easily.  I'm pretty sure it's similar to Jamila Henna.
> 
> I used Indigo immediately following my application so I wasn't looking for color payoff.
> 
> I've never used Karishma so I can't compare it, although I do have some waiting to be used.  But once again I will probably use Indigo behind it.




Thanks so much for your response!  

I ordered 200 grams of Henna for African hair last week.  I should get it sometime this week.   i can't wait to try it out!

ETA:  My Henna for African hair arrived today at work.  Very fast shipping.  I already mixed up some Karishma this morning to use tonight.  So I will try the HAF (Henna for Arfican hair) next week.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 1, 2009)

Muse said:


> Wow I'm am very surprised that no one is getting dry hair with this henna because it contains Aritha AND Shikaki, I hear both of these can be pretty drying. But now people are saying it's better than Jamila...I think I will order a bag from Ruchita to compare. I wish I could find it locally. I was gonna try the BAQ quality Jamila but it is too expensive so hopefully if Karishma works I will be able to pay less.


 

Thats the great thing about this henna. The blend of herbs are perfection. My hair is never dry or tangled after. I used a different henna last week because I couldnt find the Karishma. BIG MISTAKE. My hair still hasnt probably recovered to what it used to be. My sister's wedding is next so I'm going to work with it until then.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jun 2, 2009)

Sunshine_One said:


> Thanks so much for your response!
> 
> I ordered 200 grams of Henna for African hair last week.  I should get it sometime this week.   i can't wait to try it out!
> 
> ETA:  My Henna for African hair arrived today at work.  Very fast shipping.  I already mixed up some Karishma this morning to use tonight.  So I will try the HAF (Henna for Arfican hair) next week.



Great! Please let us know your thoughts and which one you prefer.

Thx


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jun 2, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Thats the great thing about this henna. The blend of herbs are perfection. My hair is never dry or tangled after. I used a different henna last week because I couldnt find the Karishma. BIG MISTAKE. My hair still hasnt probably recovered to what it used to be. My sister's wedding is next so I'm going to work with it until then.



I haven't tried the Karishma Henna yet but I'm thinking this is a well balanced mixture as well.

I have not been able to balance using my Ayurveda powders, so hopefully this henna will have the perfect blend for me.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 2, 2009)

You wont be disappointed....


----------



## Muse (Jun 6, 2009)

Jetblackhair said:


> I haven't tried the Karishma Henna yet but I'm thinking this is a well balanced mixture as well.
> 
> *I have not been able to balance using my Ayurveda powders, so hopefully this henna will have the perfect blend for me.*



ITA with the bolded. It can be such a guessing game when you have a bunch of powders. I am forever trying to simplify my regimen and I'm finding it hard to do the other powders and henna and still keep it simple. I really hope Karishma works for me so that I can kill 2 birds with one stone. Then I can enjoy the benefits of henna AND the other powders all in one. It already has 2 of the 3 powders that I use separately.

It's gonna be about a week before I place my order (got side tracked with the Qhemet sale) but when I try it I will report back. Can't wait to see how it compares to Jamila!


----------



## natstar (Jun 6, 2009)

I replied to this thread a while ago- but I have to come back in- I'm natural and I love Karishma Henna- It's soooo good. My hair feels stronger, softer, shinier and is not brittle. It's really good stuff for a great price.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jun 6, 2009)

Muse said:


> ITA with the bolded. It can be such a guessing game when you have a bunch of powders. I am forever trying to simplify my regimen and I'm finding it hard to do the other powders and henna and still keep it simple. I really hope Karishma works for me so that I can kill 2 birds with one stone. Then I can enjoy the benefits of henna AND the other powders all in one. It already has 2 of the 3 powders that I use separately.
> 
> It's gonna be about a week before I place my order (got side tracked with the Qhemet sale) but when I try it I will report back. Can't wait to see how it compares to Jamila!



Exactly, I'm trying to have a KISS regimen too.  I'm waiting for my Indigo to arrive before I use my Karishma.

Oh, you bought some Qhemet goodies, enjoy!!


----------



## HERicane10 (Jun 6, 2009)

I started as a die-hard Karishma user ......and STILL love it! But its harder for me to find here, so now I use the Reshma herbal blend .....LOVE it just as much as Karishma. Plus it get 200gm for 2.99, that equals about 3-4 full applications for me and maybe a henna gloss for DD #1.

I henna weekly for 2-4  hours and love the thickness, "relaxed" new growth, less breakage, and softness.


----------



## Muse (Jun 6, 2009)

natstar said:


> I replied to this thread a while ago- but I have to come back in- I'm natural and I love Karishma Henna- It's soooo good. My hair feels stronger, softer, shinier and is not brittle. It's really good stuff for a great price.



Great I was wondering how Karishma was on natural hair. I am even more excited now! Have you tried other brands of henna, like Jamila? If so what did the others do to your hair that made them inferior for you?



Jetblackhair said:


> Exactly, I'm trying to have a KISS regimen too.  I'm waiting for my Indigo to arrive before I use my Karishma.
> 
> *Oh, you bought some Qhemet goodies, enjoy!!*



Thanks! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Coffee (Jun 6, 2009)

I wanted to order from Ruchita, but couldn't get with the $14.20 she wanted for priority shipping for 6 boxes. I was in San Diego last week, while I wasn't able to find any Karishma Herbal Henna , I did find a brand called Shilpa herbal henna, that includes a extra herbal pack to put in the henna. I also got another brand called Herbal plus, both include amla, shikakai, brahmi, katha and chandan. I'm going to use one on Wednesday and I'll report back on how it works for me. I also picked up the following:

Bio Amla Shampoo
Ancient Shikakai hair oil
Ancient Perfumed Coconut oil
2 Boxes of Hesh Maka powder

I used the Amla poo tonight and it's a keeper for me.


----------



## Muse (Jun 7, 2009)

Coffee said:


> *I wanted to order from Ruchita, but couldn't get with the $14.20 she wanted for priority shipping for 6 boxes*. I was in San Diego last week, while I wasn't able to find any Karishma Herbal Henna , I did find a brand called Shilpa herbal henna, that includes a extra herbal pack to put in the henna. I also got another brand called Herbal plus, both include amla, shikakai, brahmi, katha and chandan. I'm going to use one on Wednesday and I'll report back on how it works for me. I also picked up the following:
> 
> Bio Amla Shampoo
> Ancient Shikakai hair oil
> ...



Wow that's a lot for 6 boxes! I ordered four boxes of Hesh powders last time and shipping quoted was half of what you were quoted. Strange. Yes please report back on how that henna you found works.

With Jamila it takes 150g to get good coverage-that's 2 boxes of Jamila. I like the fact that Karishma already comes in 150g packs. That's perfect for me.


----------



## Muse (Jun 13, 2009)

I put my order in for Karishma henna from Ruchita yesterday. Hopefully I will get it by next weekend when I am ready to henna again. I also broke down and ordered 200g of Jamila BAQ henna. I am currently using hair quality Jamila and didn't think it would be fair to compare Kairshma-which is BAQ-to hair quality Jamila. So which ever comes first I will try. I hope the Karishma does better though because like I said before it already has the other powders mixed in which is a plus.


----------



## SelahOco (Jun 13, 2009)

Quick question:  Do you all henna weekly (I see that some do) and does this replace a step in your reggi (i.e. DCing) or do you add it to your reggi?


----------



## Muse (Jun 13, 2009)

OcoLove said:


> Quick question:  Do you all henna weekly (I see that some do) and does this replace a step in your reggi (i.e. DCing) or do you add it to your reggi?



I do it weekly ( I have done it 3xs so far). For me it has replaced reconstructors/heavy protein treatments. The only protein I use now is whatever's in my conditioner. Since I have mostly natural hair on my head I don't feel the need for heavy protein AND henna because henna is doing a fine job of strengthening on its own. After I get my hair in optimal shape with weekly henna I plan on backing off to every other week then eventually once a month to maintain.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 13, 2009)

Here is the post I wrote about using the herbal henna I picked up in San Diego.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=373151&highlight=


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jun 22, 2009)

I just got my Karishma in the mail today from Ruchita (along with some other things I ordered). I am going to try this on Sunday. I need to go back and re-read so I can figure out how to mix this and do it properly. I will probably sit under the dryer, because I don't want to leave it in overnight.


----------



## joytimes10 (Jun 22, 2009)

I went to an Indian grocery that I'd been wanting to try after reading this thread.  They had the Karishma for $2.99.  I won't have time to try it until Thurs. night but I'll be back to report; I'm texlaxed and 2 months post relaxer.  I'm hoping for a good 4-6 month stretch.  My last stretch resulted in lots of breakage so I'm hoping that the henna will add some much needed strenght to my strands for when I get into the later months of this stretch.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jun 22, 2009)

For the longest time I used Yemeni henna from mehandi.com. Then I tried Reshma then Karishma. I must say the color I get (specifically gray coverage) from Yemen henna is severely lacking compared to the awesome beautiful auburn from the Reshma or Karishma. I'm convinced. Tryna use up the last of my Yemen. The coloring does not compare.


----------



## hurricane (Jun 22, 2009)

*Looking for an auburn color to my dark hair. Will the karishma work?*


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jun 23, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> For the longest time I used Yemeni henna from mehandi.com. Then I tried Reshma then Karishma. I must say the color I get (specifically gray coverage) from Yemen henna is severely lacking compared to the awesome beautiful auburn from the Reshma or Karishma. I'm convinced. Tryna use up the last of my Yemen. The coloring does not compare.


This is good to hear. I'm sick of these grays at my temples, and I'd like to strengthen my hair line. 

I won't have time to try the Karishma until Sunday morning. I need to go back through this thread and others so I can figure out the best way for me to prep the henna and how long I"m going to leave it on.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 23, 2009)

hurricane said:


> *Looking for an auburn color to my dark hair. Will the karishma work?*


 
Im confident it will.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jun 23, 2009)

hurricane said:


> *Looking for an auburn color to my dark hair. Will the karishma work?*



If you've indigo'd it will only be noticeable in sunlight. But my DD had GOR-G-US merlot-colored hair with Karishma and similar with Reshma. I loooove both these brands and they're both finely sifted.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jun 23, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> This is good to hear. I'm sick of these grays at my temples, and I'd like to strengthen my hair line.
> 
> I won't have time to try the Karishma until Sunday morning. I need to go back through this thread and others so I can figure out the best way for me to prep the henna and how long I"m going to leave it on.



An Indian beautician at a market in Memphis said atleast 4 hours.  She was awesome, she started telling me about all sorts of things. She was like don't shampoo after it; just put on coconut oil. Then she said grind up fenugreek seeds and water and put on scalp before shampooing. She answered every question I could think of.  

The minimum I do is 2-2.5 hours and the most is overnight.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Cassandra,
It will make those grays a beautiful auburn color that gets richer with every application.  And it will make your regular dark hairs a very rich deep color.  My barber always comments on how deep and dark my hair is looking these days.  In the sunlight I can see a deep auburn color to all the hairs.  In regular indoor lighting I can see the deep auburn on the strands that I know are grays, which really stands out nicely.  Henna is one of the best things I've done.  

I prep my Karishma the same way I do the others although others have said they only let their Karishma sit for an hour before applying.   Personally I want the most dye release possible so I let my Karishma/Reshma sit 8 hours or so.  This is what I do.  I dont add any oils or conditioners to my mix (OR HONEY) because I want the most dye uptake possible.  I have read that honey WILL block some of the color uptake although I have seen debates on it.  I rather not chance it.  The Karishma (& Reshma) does not make my hair hard or dry.. I always rinse out with LOADS of conditioner repeating the conditioner wash over and over many many times in the shower.

1)  Steep 4 bags of green tea (I use Whole Foods brand organic bags, box of 80 bags for cheap) in 2 cups hot water (I use a large Pyrex measuring cup).  I have even let mine steep overnight (letting the bags remain in the water).  I use green tea instead of lemon... green tea is also acidic but apparently less drying than the lemon (got the idea from curlynikki and others).  The next morning I'll squeeze all the liquid out of the bags into the Pyrex cup along with the tea.
2)  Dump the henna in a large glass bowl and pour the tea in a little at a time, mixing as I go along.  When it reaches the consistency between yogurt and mashed potatoes, I don't add any more liquid but continue to mix/stir well
3)  Cover with saran wrap, tightly and leave it on the kitchen counter while I go to work (it will sit from 6am till around 4 or 5pm when I'm ready to apply).  Also I hear that letting it sit in the warm house (since our AC goes up to 79 or 80 during the day) helps with the dye release.
4)  When I get home, I shampoo with Kenra Clarifying and rinse, then rinse with Suave strawberry conditioner (not a very rich conditioner but still I want a little conditioner run through it so as not to be so dry, to make henna application a little easier).  I have also applied the henna after clarifying without conditioning.  Towel dry with a microfiber towel. I put on my 'henna shirt'.. the old night shirt i wear around the house while I have henna in it.  That way if it stains it who cares, its my henna night shirt.
5)  I prefer to detangle my hair with a wide tooth comb but too scared to do it without conditioner in so I try to detangle as much as possible with my fingers
6) Cover bathroom counter and floor with towels, wear latex gloves.  Have your plastic cap, small towel for your head, and rubber band handy
7)  Apply the henna.  I just slap it on with my gloved hands and try to rake through as much as possible with my fingers.  I prefer to comb it through but its just not possible.    I apply ALOT, esp to the gray patch areas
8)  Remove gloves and put in the sink, wipe up any henna from my face/neck (or wherever else) with a wet paper towel and put on disposable plastic cap
9)  Cover plastic capped head with a small towel and secure the towel 'ponytail' with a rubber band
10) Wipe up any henna that may have gotten on your counters/floors immediately.  I discard the gloves/paper towels in a tied up plastic bag cuz it is stank.  I immediately place the counter and floor towels in my laundry room sink (I dont mix it with my regular laundry)

I let it stay on for about 3-4 hours.  Never less than 3 hours. I've done it as long as 9-12 hours but dont feel that long is necessary anymore since my hair has a great henna base from doing it so much.

I find that I have to repeat this every 2 weeks or else new growth gray starts appearing, especially since starting my Chlorella supplement.  I can not STAND to see ANY gray new growth so I do it often.  I have done it weekly too, no problem.  I have sat under the dryer with the plastic cap on only a few times for about 20 min.. doesn't seem to matter.

After at least 3-4 hours I remove the towel and carefully remove the plastic cap (and put it in the tied up plastic bag in the laundry room trash can).  I remove the nightshirt and put the towel and nightshirt in the wash immediately along with the countertop and floor towels.  That way all my henna stuff is washed together at the same time by itself.

In the shower I rinse ALOTT of times with Suave Strawberry conditioner (I love that stuff).  I will 'shampoo' my hair with the conditioner and rinse like 5 times or more.  Once I feel like I've gotten out as much as possible I apply a moisturizing thick conditioner (like Aussie Deep or Lustrasilk Cholesterol) and let it sit while I handle my shower bidness.  I rinse it out, and apply loads of leave ins (Paul Mitchell The conditioner plus KBB Hair Nectar).  I will add some Aubrey Organics honeysuckle rose and tie it up with my silk scarf and go to sleep.  I know that not all of the henna is 100% rinsed out because my hair scarf will be stained the next morning (I'm able to wash it out in the washer on hand wash cycle using detergent plus Biz or Oxy).  My hair will not be rinsing clean from the henna for another day or so.  I will do a several-hour deep condition within the next 2 days using either Hairveda Sitrinillah or SheScentIt Banana Brulee or something.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jun 23, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> An Indian beautician at a market in Memphis said atleast 4 hours.  She was awesome, she started telling me about all sorts of things. She was like don't shampoo after it; just put on coconut oil. Then she said grind up fenugreek seeds and water and put on scalp before shampooing. She answered every question I could think of.
> 
> The minimum I do is 2-2.5 hours and the most is overnight.


Thanks for the info! 

Hmmm...I could probably do 4 hours. I guess I need to mix the night before and let the color release, and put it on in the morning. I assume that's 4 hours without heat? 

I just got a gallon bucket of Coconut oil from Mountain Rose herbs, so I would have no problem with that part. 

Do you shampoo the night before? Or right before? And are you applying to damp or dry hair?


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh yeah, I dont shampoo it out, only loads of conditioner repeated over and over.  I will wait at least 48 hrs to shampoo and even then not a clarifying shampoo, but a moisturizing one.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jun 23, 2009)

I shampoo RIGHT before and apply to damp towel blotted hair.  I find it goes on easier on damp hair IMO.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jun 23, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> Hi Cassandra,
> It will make those grays a beautiful auburn color that gets richer with every application. And it will make your regular dark hairs a very rich deep color. My barber always comments on how deep and dark my hair is looking these days. In the sunlight I can see a deep auburn color to all the hairs. In regular indoor lighting I can see the deep auburn on the strands that I know are grays, which really stands out nicely. Henna is one of the best things I've done.
> 
> I prep my Karishma the same way I do the others although others have said they only let their Karishma sit for an hour before applying. Personally I want the most dye release possible so I let my Karishma/Reshma sit 8 hours or so. This is what I do. I dont add any oils or conditioners to my mix (OR HONEY) because I want the most dye uptake possible. I have read that honey WILL block some of the color uptake although I have seen debates on it. I rather not chance it. The Karishma (& Reshma) does not make my hair hard or dry.. I always rinse out with LOADS of conditioner repeating the conditioner wash over and over many many times in the shower.
> ...


That was very thorough! Thanks so much for the breakdown. I need to get some gloves and other supplies. I am psyched about using Henna for the first time.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jun 23, 2009)

You hair might feel a little rough after first rinsing out.  Just keep conditioner rinsing as much as possible till you get out as much as possible, so a super moisturizing conditioner, and DC as soon afterward as you can, and you'll be good.

My cousin who just BC'd natural just used Reshma brand for the first time and she LOVED IT.  I was afraid she'd be upset at the initial 'rough' feeling but it definitely goes away.   And I definitely don't notice it as much now (using green tea) and I did using lemon/lime juice.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jun 23, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> You hair might feel a little rough after first rinsing out. Just keep conditioner rinsing as much as possible till you get out as much as possible, so a super moisturizing conditioner, and DC as soon afterward as you can, and you'll be good.
> 
> My cousin who just BC'd natural just used Reshma brand for the first time and she LOVED IT. I was afraid she'd be upset at the initial 'rough' feeling but it definitely goes away. And I definitely don't notice it as much now (using green tea) and I did using lemon/lime juice.


I will pick up some Suave as well. I have some of the HairVeda Moist 24/7, but I don't want to use it all up after the henna. I also use Sitrinillah as my DC (with a little Vatika Frosting mixed in), so I will DC with that. 

I definitely like the idea of green tea vs. lemon juice, so I'll have to make a stop at Home Economist to pick some up.


----------



## Lyoness (Jun 23, 2009)

How long should you wait before using henna again after using it previously?


----------



## HERicane10 (Jun 23, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Hmmm...I could probably do 4 hours. I guess I need to mix the night before and let the color release, and put it on in the morning. I assume that's 4 hours without heat?
> 
> ...



I apply all my herbal powders on dry, unwashed hair.  I've had great results. Many call for a pre-oilling so it doesn't make sense to me to wash the oil out. Indians are BIG on oiling the hair.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jun 23, 2009)

Lyoness said:


> How long should you wait before using henna again after using it previously?



That will depend on how fast your hair grows or the color fades. I henna weekly as a treatment and not for color. I use henna and indigo to color my hair 1x per month.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nixing the lemon/lime juice is an EXCELLENT idea, as these are often drying ingredients. I only add honey and hot water.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok, ya'll are making me wanna' go henna my hair right now! oke:


----------



## Lyoness (Jun 23, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> That will depend on how fast your hair grows or the color fades. I henna weekly as a treatment and not for color. I use henna and indigo to color my hair 1x per month.




Thank you!! I use henna for both.. well thats my excuse anyways


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jun 23, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> I apply all my herbal powders on dry, unwashed hair.  I've had great results. Many call for a pre-oilling so it doesn't make sense to me to wash the oil out. Indians are BIG on oiling the hair.


That's what I wondered about, because I do use shikakai, amla, fenugreek, etc. I always oil my hair the night before, then apply the mixture the next day. But the other day, I was in someone's Fotki - she posted pics of washing and conditioning her hair before using henna. I just want to make sure I get the maximum color effect. If the oil is going to block that, then I'll apply to damp, clean hair.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jun 23, 2009)

Ima henna again.  I just did it Friday but the Yemen henna from Mehandi does NOT get my gray nice and dark auburn like I like.. instead it makes it light orange (NOT good).  I already mixed up all the Yemen henna I had left and used half on Friday and put the rest in the freezer.  So I'ma use the other half in the next coupla days, prolly Thursday afternoon.  The light orange tinge on my new growth gray is UGH.  Hopefully this 2nd application will darken it.

I KNOW my next Karishma or Reshma session will yield the color I am after.


----------



## Muse (Jun 27, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> *I apply all my herbal powders on dry, unwashed hair.*  I've had great results. Many call for a pre-oilling so it doesn't make sense to me to wash the oil out. Indians are BIG on oiling the hair.



That's what I have been doing, mostly because it allows me to eliminate a trip to the shower (since I'm in and out of it on henna day). 

I just got my Karishma from Ruchita today and I can't wait to use it and compare to Jamila! I may try applying it to damp hair though so I can stretch it out. I want to be able to use one bag for my whole head. I have to use 200g of Jamila when I apply to dry hair so maybe I can get away with 150 g of Karishma on wet hair.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jun 27, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> That's what I wondered about, because I do use shikakai, amla, fenugreek, etc. I always oil my hair the night before, then apply the mixture the next day. But the other day, I was in someone's Fotki - she posted pics of washing and conditioning her hair before using henna. I just want to make sure I get the maximum color effect. If the oil is going to block that, then I'll apply to damp, clean hair.



If your oiling with "conditioning" oils like coconut, avocado or olive, I don't think color penetration will be a problem. These oils are renowned for their ability to penetrate the hair shaft. "Sealing" them in with henna can only be a plus!


----------



## HERicane10 (Jun 27, 2009)

Muse said:


> That's what I have been doing, mostly because it allows me to eliminate a trip to the shower (since I'm in and out of it on henna day).
> 
> I just got my Karishma from Ruchita today and I can't wait to use it and compare to Jamila! I may try applying it to damp hair though so I can stretch it out. I want to be able to use one bag for my whole head. I have to use 200g of Jamila when I apply to dry hair so maybe I can get away with 150 g of Karishma on wet hair.



Perhaps you can stretch your henna by dampening your hair with water in a spray bottle.  If you care less about color, you can also opt to mix the henna with plain yogurt for extra conditioning.


----------



## Muse (Jun 27, 2009)

My Karishma henna has a date stamp of Aug 2007...I'm guessing (and hoping) that this is the manufactured date??? I believe henna is good for up to three years.

I would love to order this in bulk direct from the manufacturer but I read in another thread that they don't sell to individual consumers.


----------



## heyfranz (Jun 27, 2009)

This is the only brand i use and it is wonderful!  It comes with amla and shikakai already in it.  I just mix mine with mostly condish and a little water.  I am a fine 4 relaxed and henna definitely makes my hair stronger and thicker.  I loooove it!


----------



## alexstin (Jun 27, 2009)

This sounds really good. I'm gonna have to try this brand.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jun 27, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> Ima henna again. I just did it Friday but the Yemen henna from Mehandi does NOT get my gray nice and dark auburn like I like.. instead it makes it light orange (NOT good). I already mixed up all the Yemen henna I had left and used half on Friday and put the rest in the freezer. So I'ma use the other half in the next coupla days, prolly Thursday afternoon. The light orange tinge on my new growth gray is UGH. Hopefully this 2nd application will darken it.
> 
> I KNOW my next Karishma or Reshma session will yield the color I am after.


 
Keep us posted. Your new growth gray is never orange? Mine has always been orange except for the ONE time I tried the two step henna/indigo around my front hairline and ended up with almost black hair! Please tell me your secret for yielding dark auburn instead of orange.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 27, 2009)

I am so excited, my karishma and reshma henna arrived today but I won't be able to use them until I take down my braids extensions.


----------



## lucea (Jun 28, 2009)

I've been using the mehandi.com henna, but I will definitely look into this Karishma.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jun 28, 2009)

I finally used my Karishma Henna this week and I am very happy with it.  I added water and a little conditioner.  I kept it on for about 3 hours with no heat. 

The rinse out was pretty easy, I didn't have to add conditioner to assist with the removal of the henna.  My hair did not feel hard at all.

After I rinsed all of the henna out, I added conditioner for a co-wash.
I then applied my indigo.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jun 28, 2009)

Qurlyqt said:


> Keep us posted. Your new growth gray is never orange? Mine has always been orange except for the ONE time I tried the two step henna/indigo around my front hairline and ended up with almost black hair! Please tell me your secret for yielding dark auburn instead of orange.



HEY!  Using Karishma or Reshma brand make the new growth gray not that nasty orange but a darker auburn.  I always mix it with green tea (and add NO honey or oils) and let it sit for 8 hours before applying, then after I apply let it sit on my hair for 4 hours or so (no heat) under plastic cap and towel.

I used indigo a few times but that was over a year ago when I kept a 1/2 inch TWA.  I really like the dark auburn color and prefer to not make it brown or black with the indigo.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jun 28, 2009)

The henna is on! Mixed it last night around 1:30am with green tea. I let it sit until I started applying a little before 11:00am. When I took the saran wrap off I could see the change in color from how the mixture looked last night. 

I clarified with Aveda Detoxifier...I did not do a conditioner rinse, but I think next time I will. I plan to leave this on until at least 3:30, possibly 4:00. It wasn't as messy as I thought it would be, and not as stinky. I mean it's not sweetness and roses, but it's not chit'lins either. LOL! 

Can't wait to see how my hair turns out!


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jun 28, 2009)

No it's not chitlins.  LMAO!  DEF not roses though! hah.  You may notice it starting to leak down your neck as time goes by.  I keep a towel around my neck in addition to the one on my head.. normally the towel around my neck has a good bit of henna on it when it's over.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jun 28, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> No it's not chitlins. LMAO! DEF not roses though! hah. You may notice it starting to leak down your neck as time goes by. I keep a towel around my neck in addition to the one on my head.. normally the towel around my neck has a good bit of henna on it when it's over.


My mixture was kind of thick...I probably could have added some more green tea to it, as it's not really dripping. I globbed it on. I don't have a ton of hair, so one package worked for me, and I had a little bit left over (but not enough to freeze). But I have a towel over here just in case it decides to drip. I have to plastic caps on, and I think I may hit it with the heat cap for a little bit.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah I prefer when I mix it thicker than thinner... that way it's less messy.  Have fun!


----------



## Muse (Jun 28, 2009)

Well I used the Karishma henna last night. It is definitely better than hair quality Jamila but I feel like the BAQ Jamila left my hair a little softer than Karishma. I don't know if it was because I used a moisturizing shampoo AFTER rinsing the Jamila henna out or what. I shampooed BEFORE using Karishma. Don't get me wrong it's still plenty soft with Karishma just even softer with BAQ Jamila.

Karishma has GREAT dye content, it's pretty strong! And it releases pretty quickly. It's very smooth and easy to get on, no twigs or grit. I felt that Karishma left my hair much stronger than Jamila did though. I don't know why but it just didn't feel fragile at all! Maybe the shakakai in it? Since the only reason that I henna is for the strength I would have to say Karishma wins hands down. 

I'll just try to tweek some things to see if I can get it as soft as the Jamila. I think shampooing it out helps get the henna out for sure but I was told that the shampoo also washes away the positive effects of henna when used to get it out. The price is right and my hair is strong so I'm sticking with Karishma!


----------



## Muse (Jun 28, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> An Indian beautician at a market in Memphis said atleast 4 hours.  She was awesome, she started telling me about all sorts of things. *She was like don't shampoo after it*; just put on coconut oil. Then she said grind up fenugreek seeds and water and put on scalp before shampooing. She answered every question I could think of.
> 
> The minimum I do is 2-2.5 hours and the most is overnight.



Ah, more confirmation not to shampoo afterwards. So she doesn't even use conditioner to get it out? Just rinse and put coconut oil on?


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jun 28, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> If your oiling with "conditioning" oils like coconut, avocado or olive, I don't think color penetration will be a problem. These oils are renowned for their ability to penetrate the hair shaft. "Sealing" them in with henna can only be a plus!


I just saw this...yep, I usually oil with vatika oil or vatika frosting, and/or just plain coconut oil.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jun 28, 2009)

OK, it's done! I rinsed after 4 hrs, 15 minutes. The grays look a little orange, but it's still wet right now. And if I remember correctly, it takes a few days for the color to oxidize and settle? All and all, my hair feels thicker, if that's possible. And I'm just glad the grays are not gray! 

Henna will now become a staple for me! Off to order more Karishma...


----------



## Muse (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok, I washed my hair last night w/shampoo and WOW!!! My hair is super soft now and silky strong! I think I had not so soft hair initially with Karishma because I did not get all of the henna out with just conditioner. The one time I did use shampoo to get Jamila out my hair was so soft. Now I am an exclusive Karishma user, this stuff is awesome! If you try this henna and your hair isn't soft you probably didn't get all of the henna out.

I was told that using a shampoo after would dry my hair out but I find that it's the complete opposite. Using a bunch of conditioner seems to dry it out more. I use Elasta conditioning creme shampoo, it's sls free and very moisturizing. I rinse the henna out, use a light detangling conditioner to get rid of the initial hay-hair, shampoo once then DC. I like doing it this way because: 

1. It ensures that I get it all out
2. I don't have to spend forever rinsing and conditioning (less manipulation)
3. I don't have to go through bottles and bottles of conditioner
4. I get super soft and silky hair!

I am just gonna do what works for me but Karishma is it and it's so cheap! How often are you ladies using Karishma? I plan on doing it weekly for a month to get a nice buildup and then every two weeks to maintain after that.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jun 30, 2009)

Muse said:


> Ah, more confirmation not to shampoo afterwards. So she doesn't even use conditioner to get it out? Just rinse and put coconut oil on?



Yep. RINSE...REPEAT, REPEAT, REPEAT!  that's it.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jun 30, 2009)

Muse said:


> Ok, I washed my hair last night w/shampoo and WOW!!! My hair is super soft now and silky strong! I think I had not so soft hair initially with Karishma because I did not get all of the henna out with just conditioner. The one time I did use shampoo to get Jamila out my hair was so soft. Now I am an exclusive Karishma user, this stuff is awesome! If you try this henna and your hair isn't soft you probably didn't get all of the henna out.
> 
> I was told that using a shampoo after would dry my hair out but I find that it's the complete opposite. Using a bunch of conditioner seems to dry it out more. I use Elasta conditioning creme shampoo, it's sls free and very moisturizing. I rinse the henna out, use a light detangling conditioner to get rid of the initial hay-hair, shampoo once then DC. I like doing it this way because:
> 
> ...



I don't think its that shampooing after henna actually dries the hair out, but rather, like commercial color, tends to somewhat strip the color before it is "set" in the hair. Waiting to shampoo for 24-48 hrs lets the color "set" and oxidize, so that there is no initial fading.


----------



## Nita81 (Jun 30, 2009)

Karishma henna is awesome!!!! My hair feels fantastic!!!


----------



## Muse (Jun 30, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> I don't think its that shampooing after henna actually dries the hair out, but rather, like commercial color, tends to somewhat strip the color before it is "set" in the hair. Waiting to shampoo for 24-48 hrs lets the color "set" and oxidize, so that there is no initial fading.



I see. That makes sense. It's probably a good idea to shampoo after the color oxidizes. Then again I really don't care about the color but am only after the conditioning effects so as long as I don't wash the strength and softness away I'm not worried. If I notice that my hair isn't as strong after shapooing during my next treatment then I'll know for sure.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jun 30, 2009)

Great idea, Muse!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 30, 2009)

I AM SO HAPPY you guys are loving Karishma. I knew it was a special blend because the results are ALWAYS so great and it washes out so clean. Oh happy day!


----------



## joib (Jun 30, 2009)

PrettyfaceANB, What would be a good combination using Karishma Henna for moisturizing/deep conditioning?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 30, 2009)

joib said:


> PrettyfaceANB, What would be a good combination using Karishma Henna for moisturizing/deep conditioning?


 
Honestly, I used to mix my henna with a bunch of stuff but now...

Water and conditioner for thickness is all you need and it gives the silkiest results. You're not weighing your hair down with a bunch of stuff. You dont need to add anymore powders because the blend is already perfect.


----------



## Muse (Jun 30, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Honestly, I used to mix my henna with a bunch of stuff but now...
> 
> Water and conditioner for thickness is all you need and it gives the silkiest results. You're not weighing your hair down with a bunch of stuff. You dont need to add anymore powders because the blend is already perfect.



Agreed! prettyfaceANB how often do you use Karishma?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 30, 2009)

Muse said:


> Agreed! prettyfaceANB how often do you use Karishma?


 
After every relaxer. I henna then indigo. 

I may start doing it every month now to protect my aging ends.


----------



## Muse (Jun 30, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> After every relaxer. I henna then indigo.
> 
> I may start doing it every month now to protect my aging ends.



Do you find that the strengthening effects last from treatment to treatment for you? I am trying to figure out how often I want to do this and keep the strong hair going.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 30, 2009)

Muse said:


> Do you find that the strengthening effects last from treatment to treatment for you? I am trying to figure out how often I want to do this and keep the strong hair going.


 
Umm....it doesnt. Maybe 8weeks but I wash and co-wash quite a bit.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jun 30, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Umm....it doesnt. Maybe 8weeks but I wash and co-wash quite a bit.


 So how would you work this into your reggie now if you decide to do this more often?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 30, 2009)

luvmesumhair said:


> So how would you work this into your reggie now if you decide to do this more often?


 
I would it like a intense deep conditioner. 

I'd mix it (no release of course). 
Apply. 
Sit under the dryer for 30mins.
Rinse with a bottle of V05 conditioner. 

I always buy a bottle of V05 conditioner for my henna treatments.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jun 30, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> After every relaxer. I henna then indigo.
> 
> I may start doing it every month now to protect my aging ends.



So are you planning on using indigo as well every month? I want to use the henna at least once a month but I don't want the color to affect my indigo.


----------



## Muse (Jul 3, 2009)

Did my second Karishma henna today and it turned out great! The color is even better this time around. My hair is so soft! I love this stuff so much I purchased 20 bags! I lucked out though because these bags are only 8 months old so the henna is very fresh.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jul 3, 2009)

I just used the last of my Yemen henna from Mehandi.com.  I just used it cuz I wanted to get rid of it.  I'ma do a Karishma probably on Friday in a week.  The color is unbeatable.


----------



## alexstin (Jul 3, 2009)

Does it say on the bag that it's BAQ?


----------



## Muse (Jul 3, 2009)

alexstin said:


> Does it say on the bag that it's BAQ?



Yes, it says "This henna can be used for hand and feet decoration". That would explain why it has such a high dye content.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jul 4, 2009)

I just purchased an iron pot lol and some Karishma henna both from ebay.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jul 4, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> HEY! Using Karishma or Reshma brand make the new growth gray not that nasty orange but a darker auburn. I always mix it with green tea (and add NO honey or oils) and let it sit for 8 hours before applying, then after I apply let it sit on my hair for 4 hours or so (no heat) under plastic cap and towel.
> 
> I used indigo a few times but that was over a year ago when I kept a 1/2 inch TWA. I really like the dark auburn color and prefer to not make it brown or black with the indigo.


 
Thanks so much! I'm gonna' try it your way the next time I henna. I haven't been letting mine sit but applying it immediately after mixing it! I was doing this when I first started using henna but would sleep in it. I haven't done that in forever because I couldn't tolerate the smell and itchies while I was trying to sleep. I also add honey. I have already been adding green tea. I will definitely let you know if I have better succes with these orangies because they are driving me crazy!


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jul 5, 2009)

Y'all got me wanting to do my Karishma tonight!  I did some Yemen henna from Mehandi Friday afternoon-night for 5 hours.  Its so so.  The Karishma color soo doesn't compare to the Yemen.


----------



## Muse (Jul 5, 2009)

Man, Karishma is the real deal. This past weekend would be my 6th henna treatment ever but I consider it my 2nd because the 1st four were not done with Karishma! My hair is strong! I have not done a protein treatment in months and my hair is really strong after using Karishma twice. I don't see how I wouldn't be able to retain all of my growth with this henna.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jul 6, 2009)

Jetblackhair said:


> So are you planning on using indigo as well every month? I want to use the henna at least once a month but I don't want the color to affect my indigo.


 
No I will only indigo after a relax. I use indigo solely for color.


----------



## robot. (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty face, did you get my PM?


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 6, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> I just used the last of my Yemen henna from Mehandi.com. I just used it cuz I wanted to get rid of it. I'ma do a Karishma probably on Friday in a week. The color is unbeatable.


I'm already wanting to use it again. LOL! I found out that the local store here sells it (after putting in a bulk order on Ruchita Ayurveda's website  ) Ah well. I was thinking once a month, but I think I may go with every 2-3 weeks now. I like the color and my grays don't look all orange and crazy.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jul 7, 2009)

YES that's why I love it. No ORANGE grays.  Orange is horrendous.  But the Karishma color is SOOOO GOOD and rich.  Also in case you evern can't find Karishma, Reshma is good too.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 7, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> YES that's why I love it. No ORANGE grays. Orange is horrendous. But the Karishma color is SOOOO GOOD and rich. Also in case you evern can't find Karishma, Reshma is good too.


Thanks! The particular store I found, she had a freakin' TON of it. I don't see me running out any time soon.   I just wish I had gone to her first before I ordered from Ruchita, because there are other powders Ruchita has, that she does not have. 

I leave on Thursday to go to NY and Detroit...I won't have time to henna before I go. I might have time to do it up there, so I'll pack it up just in case...


----------



## robot. (Jul 7, 2009)

Those who buy it locally, how much is it?


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jul 9, 2009)

Pretty, how do you use the Indigo?  Meaning, how long do you leave it in your hair.  Also, do you wash that out with conditioner too or shampoo?


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Jul 9, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> *If you are looking for a henna that adds color* and washes clean without the gritty remains it often leaves behind try Karishma Herbal Henna.
> 
> I added 2 eggs, conditioner, water, and lemon juice to mine. I needed to tighten up my line of demarcation for this stretch Im trying to do.
> 
> ...




What color do you get? Does it make your hair darker or does it add a reddish tint to it?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jul 9, 2009)

JusMarieJolie said:


> What color do you get? Does it make your hair darker or does it add a reddish tint to it?


 
Definitely a reddish tint. You get dark with indigo which I do. My hair is black.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jul 9, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Those who buy it locally, how much is it?


 
You shouldnt pay anymore than $4 a bag.



luvmesumhair said:


> Pretty, how do you use the Indigo? Meaning, how long do you leave it in your hair. Also, do you wash that out with conditioner too or shampoo?


 
I always henna...heat...rinse...indigo....heat...rinse.

I leave it on with heat for about 45mins to 1hr. (Like an extended deep condition) 

Conditioner for henna. Conditioner than Dr. Bronners Soap with indigo. I always buy a .99cent bottle of V05 Moisture Milks conditioner to rinse with.


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Jul 9, 2009)

prettyface, i saw your recipe for indigo, but do you have to use sea salt? idk I just have a problem with putting salt in my hair...


----------



## robot. (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks.  What is the name of the store in Rockville you go to? I tried a yellow pages search and didn't find anything.


----------



## Doll (Jul 9, 2009)

Help Ladies! Can anyone recommend a good hair oil from the Ruchita website? There are several to choose from, so I'm a little confused. Thanks!


----------



## Doll (Jul 9, 2009)

Anybody???


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Jul 9, 2009)

I lucked up today.  One of my favourite Indian grocers had a stack of it.  It's gone now ... well, I left 2 there.  I purchased a few tikki's too.  I love those things.


----------



## cookie1 (Jul 9, 2009)

so what exactly do you use henna for?  I see this karishma on ebay but, it has no colors to choose.  What color is this henna?  How often do you henna?  Where, other than ebay, can I buy this online?  j
Any advice to a first timer????


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jul 10, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> so what exactly do you use henna for? I see this karishma on ebay but, it has no colors to choose. What color is this henna? How often do you henna? Where, other than ebay, can I buy this online? j
> Any advice to a first timer????


Click here:   http://www.mehandi.com/shop/hennahairbook/index.html

This will answer everything you need to know re Henna!


----------



## kooskoos (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm loving this thread! I've been using Mehendi or something like that, but now I'm heading over to Takoma to get some Karishma!!!! Luckily my Metro stop is Takoma, so I'll just do it on my way home. I just henna'd last week, so I think I'll try it next week and try to get a larger color payoff. And I've been lurking around trying to figure out what other powders to use 'cause everyone gets SUCH GOOD RESULTS, so hopefully this fixes that. I'm stoked!!!!


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jul 16, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> HEY! Using Karishma or Reshma brand make the new growth gray not that nasty orange but a darker auburn. I always mix it with green tea (and add NO honey or oils) and let it sit for 8 hours before applying, then after I apply let it sit on my hair for 4 hours or so (no heat) under plastic cap and towel.
> 
> I used indigo a few times but that was over a year ago when I kept a 1/2 inch TWA. I really like the dark auburn color and prefer to not make it brown or black with the indigo.


 
AllieCat, I'm going to take your advice and see what happens. I'm mixing my henna tonight, let it sit for 8 hours, then I will apply in the morning and leave it for 4 hours as you advised. I will skip adding the honey and give an update tomorrow as to how it worked on my "orangies".


----------



## brsugarbabe (Jul 16, 2009)

When I used Jamila henna I had bad results. My hair felt stong, but my texture changed. Thank goodness I got my curls back.

Anyway, I would love to try this brand. From looking this brand up I think there are two kinds of Karishma herbal henna and Karishma. My question is are they both body art(specifically karishma herbal henna)? Sorry if this is a stupid question. 

Thanks


----------



## robot. (Jul 16, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Thanks.  What is the name of the store in Rockville you go to? I tried a yellow pages search and didn't find anything.



Bump.


----------



## cookie1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Are you girls oiling your scalp before using karishma?  should I and with what?  I have coconut oil, jojoba, and grapeseed.


----------



## Muse (Jul 17, 2009)

brsugarbabe said:


> When I used Jamila henna I had bad results. My hair felt stong, but my texture changed. Thank goodness I got my curls back.
> 
> Anyway, I would love to try this brand. From looking this brand up I think there are two kinds of Karishma herbal henna and Karishma. My question is are they both body art(specifically karishma herbal henna)? Sorry if this is a stupid question.
> 
> Thanks



I have not been able to find the other Karishma herbal henna, or any of the other ones. They have one that is just henna and another herbal one that has everything this one has but added hibiscus and I believe aloe. I don't see why this other herbal one would not be BAQ as well since it only has those two ingredients added. Good luck finding it.


----------



## tailormade84 (Jul 17, 2009)

i was able to find this henna and i followed the directions on the package (for dark brown hair.)

I was not well pleased. My hair was not soft but it was voluminous. 

Its better than Jamilia henna, but not better than Nupur henna. Once I finish off my second package, i will not be buying this again.


----------



## Muse (Jul 17, 2009)

tailormade84 said:


> i was able to find this henna and i followed the directions on the package (for dark brown hair.)
> 
> I was not well pleased. My hair was not soft but it was voluminous.
> 
> Its better than Jamilia henna, but not better than Nupur henna. Once I finish off my second package, i will not be buying this again.



Sorry it didn't work for you. I have heard really good things about Nupur though. Maybe it's the aritha and shikakai in the Karishma, I don't think Nupur has them in it. I switched from Jamila to Karishma because I got way more strength to my hair from Karishma. 

When I first tried Karishma my hair was not soft. I found that I had to shampoo my hair after rinsing to make sure it was all out, then I get soft, silky, STRONG hair. I think I'm gonna henna tonight! I'm gonna try a natural shampoo bar this time to help get the henna out.


----------



## cookie1 (Jul 18, 2009)

do it matter what kind of bowl I mix this in (i.e. plastic)?


----------



## Muse (Jul 18, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> do it matter what kind of bowl I mix this in (i.e. plastic)?



Nope, I use a plastic bowl.


----------



## robot. (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope Prettyface logs in soon.  I must know that store!


----------



## Imoan (Jul 18, 2009)

brsugarbabe said:


> When I used Jamila henna I had bad results. My hair felt stong, but my texture changed. Thank goodness I got my curls back.
> 
> Anyway, I would love to try this brand. From looking this brand up I think there are two kinds of Karishma herbal henna and Karishma. My question is are they both body art(specifically karishma herbal henna)? Sorry if this is a stupid question.
> 
> Thanks


 

I am glad to read someone else had the same problem I and my 2 sisters did, we all have curly hair, and it was like Jamila Henna took the curls away and kinda made I hair really straight and thin looking so we stop using it for 6 months and went back to using Karishma henna and have not had any problems, our hairs thicken back up and I curls came back...Karishma all the way!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> do it matter what kind of bowl I mix this in (i.e. plastic)?


 

Like Muse,I also use a plastic bowl. Make sure to use one that you don't mind if it gets stained from the henna though or simply name it your aurveda mixing bowl.


----------



## Muse (Jul 19, 2009)

I did another Karishma henna yesterday and for some reason it turned out even better than ever! I think I have found the missing link for me-shampoo bars!
 I have to use some type of shampoo to get the henna dust out. Going through loads of conditioner and sitting under the water for an hour was drying my hair out a bit. So I tried washing with Elasta moisturizing shampoo which worked to soften my hair but I still felt that it was a bit too harsh to use right after a henna treatment.
Yesterday I used one of Ida's bars from Chagrin Valley (olive babbasu) to wash the henna out and DC'd with AOHSR and my hair is so soft today! My back section is the hardest to maintain softness and moisturization and even that section feels great! That's the only thing that I did differently this time -swapped the liquid poo for the poo bar. Those shampoo bars don't strip natural oils and make my hair soft on their own so I think this is a great combo for me with henna.


----------



## cookie1 (Jul 19, 2009)

How long can mixed henna be stored?  How will you store it?  Is it best just to mix it before using?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> How long can mixed henna be stored? How will you store it? Is it best just to mix it before using?


 
I believe that it can be stored in the freezer for 6 months to a year.


----------



## SplashAtl (Jul 20, 2009)

I would like to order the Karishma Herbal Henna.  I see Ruchita referenced a lot.  Is that a member or a website?


----------



## cookie1 (Jul 20, 2009)

SplashAtl said:


> I would like to order the Karishma Herbal Henna. I see Ruchita referenced a lot. Is that a member or a website?


 

It's a website--> http://ruchita.mybisi.com/


----------



## Muse (Jul 20, 2009)

SplashAtl said:


> I would like to order the Karishma Herbal Henna.  I see Ruchita referenced a lot.  Is that a member or a website?



Ruchita was a member here (I don't know if she still is).


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jul 20, 2009)

Allie Cat, I tried your method on Thursday... still have orangies! What gives? I guess I have totally resistant grays! I'm sitting under the dryer right now after another henna application. If the orangies aren't any darker this time, I guess I will have to try a more aggressive approach (indigo) and keep my fingers crossed that it doesn't turn black.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just thought I'd share a pic after my 2nd application (7/17/09): 







I love the color...the flash is making it look more on the orange side, but it's definitely not in person. I can't wait to see what it looks like after my 3rd application. I left it on for 8 hours this time.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks great cassandra!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 21, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> Looks great cassandra!


Thanks! I am really loving henna and wish I had tried it sooner!


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jul 23, 2009)

I love Karishma henna - so much that I would like to use it twice a week.  Anyone that currently doing this?


----------



## Muse (Jul 25, 2009)

kaykaybobay said:


> I love Karishma henna - so much that I would like to use it twice a week.  Anyone that currently doing this?



I use to use it once a week now I cut back to once every other week. From my research on henna 2xs/wk would be fine. It's not like a protein treatment where you can overload. As long as you have a mixture that doesn't dry your hair out you will be fine. A lot of people just don't do it that often because of the time involved. That's why I cut back to every other week because weekly it was becoming more of a burden than a pleasure. Now I look forward to it again.

*Keep in mind if your mixture contains a lot of ACV or lemon juice then doing it 2xs/wk will cause trouble for your hair.*


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jul 27, 2009)

I received my Karishma Henna today!  My question is that how much are you using?  My came in packs.  It says: NETT. WT. 5-25.  My hari is past my shoulders.  Do you think that one pack is enough for my hair?  Or should I use 2 packs?


----------



## cookie1 (Jul 27, 2009)

luvmesumhair said:


> I received my Karishma Henna today! My question is that how much are you using? My came in packs. It says: NETT. WT. 5-25. My hari is past my shoulders. Do you think that one pack is enough for my hair? Or should I use 2 packs?


 

The OP, has long full hair like yours and she told me 1 pk was enough for her.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jul 27, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> The OP, has long full hair like yours and she told me 1 pk was enough for her.


Ooops...well, more confirmation that I am way too heavy handed with product, LOL! I used one whole pack on my hair. I was trying to make sure my pesky grays went down for the count!


----------



## cookie1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Ooops...well, more confirmation that I am way too heavy handed with product, LOL! I used one whole pack on my hair. I was trying to make sure my pesky grays went down for the count!


 

I'm hoping the one pack I bought is enough because I'm so heavy handed...


----------



## Muse (Jul 28, 2009)

I use 2 packs (my hair is shoulder length) because I read on hennaforhair.com that you want to spread it on thickly. I just don't feel like I'm covering all of the hair properly with one pack. I also make a pretty thick mix.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jul 28, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> The OP, has long full hair like yours and she told me 1 pk was enough for her.


Thanks Cookie1.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jul 28, 2009)

Muse said:


> I use 2 packs (my hair is shoulder length) because I read on hennaforhair.com that you want to spread it on thickly. I just don't feel like I'm covering all of the hair properly with one pack. I also make a pretty thick mix.


Really?erplexed  

Did you have any left over afterwards?


----------



## tnorenberg (Jul 28, 2009)

Does anyone order this  particular Henna from anywhere else other than Ruchita? I ordered it from them over a week ago. Also in my order I specified the address for them to ship it to and I received a paypal (which I didn't use) confirmation with a totally different shipping address on it. It has not been received at either address. I emailed Ruchita about this concern and have not heard anything back from them at all. If you ladies can suggest a different vendor, I will cancel my Ruchita order and make it elsewhere.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 28, 2009)

tnorenberg said:


> Does anyone order this particular Henna from anywhere else other than Ruchita? I ordered it from them over a week ago. Also in my order I specified the address for them to ship it to and I received a paypal (which I didn't use) confirmation with a totally different shipping address on it. It has not been received at either address. I emailed Ruchita about this concern and have not heard anything back from them at all. If you ladies can suggest a different vendor, I will cancel my Ruchita order and make it elsewhere.


 
I want to know too.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 28, 2009)

tnorenberg said:


> Does anyone order this particular Henna from anywhere else other than Ruchita? I ordered it from them over a week ago. Also in my order I specified the address for them to ship it to and I received a paypal (which I didn't use) confirmation with a totally different shipping address on it. It has not been received at either address. I emailed Ruchita about this concern and have not heard anything back from them at all. If you ladies can suggest a different vendor, I will cancel my Ruchita order and make it elsewhere.


 
Okay, just did a search and here is what I found:

http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=4908022. They sell a few other ayurveda products as well. Check it out. I just saved the site in favorites.

Here's a link to their product page:
http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/filter.php


----------



## djanae (Jul 28, 2009)

I guess I'm just chiming in as a happy user. 

i did a henna treatment for the FIRST time this weekend - and I'm sooo glad I found the LHCF threads on henna. I used the Karishma brand (bought it for about $3 at an Indian grocer on my block) and it really is THE BOMB. lol 

I think it took a few days for me to really notice the change in my hair...prob b/c I had it straightened the next day- but my mix did great.  

I used some sugar, lemon juice, coconut oil  and clarified my hair beforehand w/ some ACV and water in a spritz bottle. 
Next time I think I'll just try it with coconut oil and water though. 

My hair feels straight SILKY. feels like a different head of hair....the treatment did loosen up my curls though...but i may begin to use Alma w/ my treatments in the future.


----------



## cookie1 (Jul 28, 2009)

tnorenberg said:


> Does anyone order this particular Henna from anywhere else other than Ruchita? I ordered it from them over a week ago. Also in my order I specified the address for them to ship it to and I received a paypal (which I didn't use) confirmation with a totally different shipping address on it. It has not been received at either address. I emailed Ruchita about this concern and have not heard anything back from them at all. If you ladies can suggest a different vendor, I will cancel my Ruchita order and make it elsewhere.


 
I ordered my on July 13th and just got it yesterday.  I saw on their site (after I ordered) that they were moving and that orders would take longer to be shipped.  I emailed them because I had waited already 2 weeks and thought I would have it before last week.  Well she did  respond 2 days later saying she was shipping it.  Maybe things are messed up because of the move.  Maybe, email her again because, it could be that there's alot of people emailing about their stuff.


----------



## cookie1 (Jul 28, 2009)

After finally getting mine yesterday, here's what I did:
I had washed and clarified the day before the Henna arrived. Last night  mixed my Henna w/ water and let it sit (covered air tight w/saran wrap) overnight.  I also did a prepoo on dry hair (Inecto coconut oil conditioner and vatika frosting) and covered my hair w/ a plastic cap.  This morning I rinsed out the prepoo and towel dried my hair.  I put the Henna in about 11:15 (as thick as I can) and saran wrapped my head.  It's sitting and at about 3:15 I plan to rinse it out, cowash, and DC. It feels pretty soft under the plastic and the Henna is looking brownish-orange.  I'll be sure to update you.

*Question: If I don't care for the color of the Henna I plan to do an Indigo in a couple of days (giving the true color of the Henna time to come out), will the Indigo take?*


----------



## Muse (Jul 28, 2009)

luvmesumhair said:


> Really?erplexed
> 
> Did you have any left over afterwards?



Nope. But the pic I saw in the henna pdf that I downloaded from that site the girl had globs of henna on hair. It was spread on really thick. I know that most of us are on a budget(especially if you have to order online) and using that much is just not economical. Since I like to spread it on thick I have decided to space out my treatments to stretch what I have.



tnorenberg said:


> Does anyone order this  particular Henna from anywhere else other than Ruchita? I ordered it from them over a week ago. Also in my order I specified the address for them to ship it to and I received a paypal (which I didn't use) confirmation with a totally different shipping address on it. It has not been received at either address. I emailed Ruchita about this concern and have not heard anything back from them at all. If you ladies can suggest a different vendor, I will cancel my Ruchita order and make it elsewhere.



I got a bunch from a lady on ebay, but she's a rip off. She ripped me in shipping charges and I live in the same state as her! I would check out the place Aggie found.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 28, 2009)

djanae said:


> I guess I'm just chiming in as a happy user.
> 
> i did a henna treatment for the FIRST time this weekend - and I'm sooo glad I found the LHCF threads on henna. I used the Karishma brand (bought it for about $3 at an Indian grocer on my block) and it really is THE BOMB. lol
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing....btw, your hair is beautiful! I have yet to try henna(trying to be consistent with what works and then slowly adding to it) but this is the brand of henna I plan on using.


----------



## joytimes10 (Jul 28, 2009)

I henna'd with Karishma again on Sat. 1st I prepooed with coconut and EVOO from Friday night to Sat night.  I mix 1/2 the pouch of henna with filtered water and let it sit for 10 hours. Then Sat. night I poo'd w/ Hairveda alma 1st then diluted castille soap, then wrap my hair in a towel to soak up the excess water.  

Applying the henna mix was much easier this time because I made sure to add enough water.  With my hair saturated, I wrap the edges in cotton to catch the drips, put on a plastic cap, then a scarf and finally a sleeping cap. Hubby was so intrigued by this process, LOL.  Anyway went to bed and rinsed the flowing am.  Time lapse about 12 hours.  

Rinsing was really easy.  I used VO5 moisture milks to help the rinsing process.  My hair felt so amazing I was tempted to skipp the DC'ing but I didn't (Applause for the lazy girl  ) So, I DC'd w/ AO HSR and WC mixed w/ heat for about 45 mins.  Today my hair is so soft and strong and moisturized, I feel like I may make it through the long transition I have planned w/ out losing my mind.  I love henna!


----------



## djanae (Jul 28, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> thanks for sharing....btw, your hair is beautiful! I have yet to try henna(trying to be consistent with what works and then slowly adding to it) but this is the brand of henna I plan on using.




Thanks girl! My hair has come a lonnnnng way from how it used to look - broke, battered and abused! lol

but yeah, I decided to henna b/c I was hoping to take my hair to the next level...and add a dash of color if possible 

I will def be using henna again! 

*good luck with your treatment


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jul 28, 2009)

tnorenberg said:


> Does anyone order this particular Henna from anywhere else other than Ruchita? I ordered it from them over a week ago. Also in my order I specified the address for them to ship it to and I received a paypal (which I didn't use) confirmation with a totally different shipping address on it. It has not been received at either address. I emailed Ruchita about this concern and have not heard anything back from them at all. If you ladies can suggest a different vendor, I will cancel my Ruchita order and make it elsewhere.


Same thing happened to me too.  I kept emailing them over and over until I got a response.  They responded sayint that they were in the process of moving that is why they have not gotten back to me faster and also why my order is taking a little longer.  Then after that I got a confirmation email from them that my order was in route. I went to work the next day and it was there.  So don't cancel your order.  I think everything should be ok. It took 3 weeks to get to me though.erplexed


----------



## djanae (Jul 28, 2009)

..............................


----------



## tnorenberg (Jul 28, 2009)

luvmesumhair said:


> Same thing happened to me too.  I kept emailing them over and over until I got a response.  They responded sayint that they were in the process of moving that is why they have not gotten back to me faster and also why my order is taking a little longer.  Then after that I got a confirmation email from them that my order was in route. I went to work the next day and it was there.  So don't cancel your order.  I think everything should be ok. It took 3 weeks to get to me though.erplexed



I hope they have finished their move. I was hoping to use this henna to help me through my relaxer stretch. My NG is kicking it bad.   I may have to succumb to the creamy crack if they don't hurry.


----------



## cookie1 (Jul 28, 2009)

After letting the henna sit on for 4 hours I rinsed it out w/ water and then I did a cowash w/ Avocado Rinse (Shescentit), which got the rest out.  Then I deep conditioned with Kissi Cond.(Afroveda), blowdried, and flatironed.  My hair looks so much fuller and I'm so glad I used the Karishma Henna.  It wasn't as soft as I wanted it but, it was the first time and I have no complaints.  The only thing I'll change next time is by using a more moisturizing conditioner to DC with. * Any suggestions??????*  Thanks for all the suggestions, and advice ladies.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi everyone BostonMaria posted this in the vendor thread for those who maybe looking for this henna. I've never ordered but it looks like the prices are cheap for henna and ayurveda products. here is her post.

I ordered Amla, Aritha and Maka from Ayurnatural Beauty last week
http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/index.php
and I received my order in 2 days. The shipping was inexpensive and my package was delivered right away. The owner is African American and she ships internationally as well.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't think I will be using Karishma henna anymore. I will stick with where I can get easier access to products from now on like www.mehndiskinart.com, www.fromnaturewithlove.com, and www.amazon.com. Between these 3 sites, they have everything I want in ayurveda products. 

The henna from www.fromnaturewithlove.com is fantastic, very sifted, colors and conditions my hair wonderfully and it's smooth, let alone, very inexpensive. I believe JustKiya gets hers from there as well.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 29, 2009)

ltown said:


> Hi everyone BostonMaria posted this in the vendor thread for those who maybe looking for this henna. I've never ordered but it looks like the prices are cheap for henna and ayurveda products. here is her post.
> 
> I ordered Amla, Aritha and Maka from Ayurnatural Beauty last week
> http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/index.php
> and I received my order in 2 days. The shipping was inexpensive and my package was delivered right away. The owner is African American and she ships internationally as well.


 

Thanks for posting this in here ltown. Yesterday they had the Karishma henna and today I just checked the site again, and they are out of it. I can't deal with this anymore. Ruchita took 2 months to send my package and now this with this other site - I need easier access, not constant frustration. Good luck ladies.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 29, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thanks for posting this in here ltown. Yesterday they had the Karishma henna and today I just checked the site again, and they are out of it. I can't deal with this anymore. Ruchita took 2 months to send my package and now this with this other site - I need easier access, not constant frustration. Good luck ladies.


 
Aggie, I'm sorry you did not get anything I actually ordered some this morning did not get a backorder yet. I've never used this henna but wanted to start trying natural colors. I understand now with you being in the Bahamas why you order in bulk when you get a good vendor!


----------



## Muse (Jul 30, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> After letting the henna sit on for 4 hours I rinsed it out w/ water and then I did a cowash w/ Avocado Rinse (Shescentit), which got the rest out.  Then I deep conditioned with Kissi Cond.(Afroveda), blowdried, and flatironed.  My hair looks so much fuller and I'm so glad I used the Karishma Henna.  It wasn't as soft as I wanted it but, it was the first time and I have no complaints.  The only thing I'll change next time is by using a more moisturizing conditioner to DC with. * Any suggestions??????*  Thanks for all the suggestions, and advice ladies.



Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose


----------



## Doll (Aug 1, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> I ordered my on July 13th and just got it yesterday.  I saw on their site (after I ordered) that they were moving and that orders would take longer to be shipped.  I emailed them because I had waited already 2 weeks and thought I would have it before last week.  Well she did  respond 2 days later saying she was shipping it.  Maybe things are messed up because of the move.  Maybe, email her again because, it could be that there's alot of people emailing about their stuff.





luvmesumhair said:


> Same thing happened to me too.  I kept emailing them over and over until I got a response.  They responded sayint that they were in the process of moving that is why they have not gotten back to me faster and also why my order is taking a little longer.  Then after that I got a confirmation email from them that my order was in route. I went to work the next day and it was there.  So don't cancel your order.  I think everything should be ok. It took 3 weeks to get to me though.erplexed



I had the same issue with my Ruchita order from early July which was before the moving announcement was displayed! I received mine around the same time as cookie1. The Henna mixed up very smooth and was easy to rinse out with water after letting it sit in my hair for 5 hours (I give it a thumbs up  ). The Indigo on the other hand was the worse I have ever come across! It was so gritty that it felt like course sand no matter how long I attempted to mix it and was a messy nightmare to apply! I have never experienced this before.  Due to the delay in shipment without advance warning along with the low grade Indigo (IMO) I will shop around for another vendor.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Aug 3, 2009)

Doll said:


> I had the same issue with my Ruchita order from early July which was before the moving announcement was displayed! I received mine around the same time as cookie1. The Henna mixed up very smooth and was easy to rinse out with water after letting it sit in my hair for 5 hours (I give it a thumbs up  ). The Indigo on the other hand was the worse I have ever come across! It was so gritty that it felt like course sand no matter how long I attempted to mix it and was a messy nightmare to apply! I have never experienced this before.  Due to the delay in shipment without advance warning along with the low grade Indigo (IMO) I will shop around for another vendor.


I have the same experience with Indigo.  I HATE INDIGO!!! But love the color it gives me!

Last night I did my Karishma Henna (which I liked a lot) and used a half pack of Indigo (I EVEN HATE THE WAY THAT MESS SMELLS!!!erplexed) and decided to only do the perimeter of my head. I am able to do this because the rest of my hair "after" in the middle is already black from a previous black hair color.  You are not going to see the middle of my head so I am not worried about that.  Doing that saved me have the time of doing my whole head and dealing with that darn Indigo.  Oh, and the color came out nice as always!


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Aug 3, 2009)

I just did a Karishma yesterday (left in for 7 hours).  AWESOME results as always!  BANGIN color, excellent gray coverage (NOT orange, but beautiful rich auburn).  All of my hair has a beautiful hue to it.  Karishma is IT!


----------



## Coffee (Aug 3, 2009)

Since I was finally able to find this, I hope to be on the love train with it. I am going to henna on Wednesday.


----------



## cookie1 (Aug 4, 2009)

So it's been about 5 days since I henna'd.  I've noticed that the color is much richer than the first couple of days.  My hair is already a dirty reddish/brownish and it's more of a reddish/copper (I guess).  My hair isn't shedding when dry w/manipulation (it still does while wet w/manipulation-to be expected) and it feels so strong.  I"m still working on a moisturizing conditioner but, I'm so happy I did this Henna and will be ordering more soon and incorporating ayurvedic rinses in my routine.  It still isn't shining but, I'll keep working on it.


----------



## yodie (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm still reading this entire thread.  Thanks for all the info.

I henna'd years ago with yogurt.  I had a dry, awful mess and I don't really remember which kind of henna I used.

Questions.... Is all Karishma henna the same? I can I get any type of karishma henna from a local Indian store? Is anyone buying Indigo from the Ruchita site? If so, what are you buying?

Thanks ladies.


----------



## yodie (Aug 4, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I would it like a intense deep conditioner.
> 
> I'd mix it (no release of course).
> Apply.
> ...


 
Are you saying that you mix the henna and apply immediately without waiting for the dye to release? If so, is this for thickening and strengthening only?

I want black hair.  
I don't want the color from henna, only the strength and thickness. Should I allow the dye to release or just apply immediately? 

Where do you buy your indigo and what kind do you use? Thanks.


----------



## Coffee (Aug 6, 2009)

Well I henna'd tonight and I must admit Karishma Herbal Henna is the best I've used so far. It didn't have that gritty feel when washing it out and it was easy to wash it out of my hair. I am now on the love train for Karishma Herbal Henna.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Aug 6, 2009)

yodie said:


> Are you saying that you mix the henna and apply immediately without waiting for the dye to release? If so, is this for thickening and strengthening only?
> 
> I want black hair.
> I don't want the color from henna, only the strength and thickness. Should I allow the dye to release or just apply immediately?
> ...




I actually only use henna for the base for the indigo treatments but the side benefit is soft, strong hair. I do not wait to release because I regardless if I waited or not, it will dye my hair auburn anyway. Its a very potent mix. 




Coffee said:


> Well I henna'd tonight and I must admit Karishma Herbal Henna is the best I've used so far. It didn't have that gritty feel when washing it out and it was easy to wash it out of my hair. I am now on the love train for Karishma Herbal Henna.




Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Doll (Aug 8, 2009)

yodie said:


> I'm still reading this entire thread.  Thanks for all the info.
> 
> I henna'd years ago with yogurt.  I had a dry, awful mess and I don't really remember which kind of henna I used.
> 
> ...



Read about my recent experience with Indigo purchased from the Ruchita site (pg. 21). I'm still trying to get that Indigo grit out of my hair! This didn't happen with my Indigo purchased from Henna Sooq, but it was more expensive.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 9, 2009)

I purchased my first packet of Karishma herbal henna locally for $1.99 and will use it two weeks after I relax this Wed/Thurs. Thanks ladies for this thread.


----------



## LucyK (Aug 11, 2009)

For DC/MD/VA ladies, I just saw this brand at the Halal Meat Store right next door to Indian Sari Palace on University Boulevard in Takoma/Langley Park MD.  I thought the ingredients were awesome but was afraid to go with an unknown brand.  I skipped it and picked up the Jamilah instead.  Next time, I'll be sure to pick this up, God willing.


----------



## kooskoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wooohooo! I just bought the Karishma henna  I got it from Dana Bazaar in Rockville, MD (301-231-7546)


----------



## africanviolet92 (Aug 14, 2009)

Just purchased 6 packs of Karishma in Columbia, SC (Indian Grocery Store - 2301 Bush River Rd) but the store owner said that Nupur is better. He encouraged me to use Nupur first and said he would be waiting for me to return the Karishma to his store because the Nupur was so much better. Anyone have experience between these two hennas?


----------



## Miss Monae (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok, I have been stalking this thread on Karishma Henna for a while now and I finally got the nerve to buy some. The halal grocery store near me sells it for $1.99 a pack. I only got one pack because it was 150 g and I thought that should be enough for my shoulder length hair. I mixed it with water and a dab of conditioner and I let it set for 8 hours. Just so you all know, this was the first time for me EVER and I used the Karishma Herbal Henna. I must say...I absolutely LOVE it (sorry for the caps, I am just too happy). It rinsed out easy just like everyone who posted on here stated, and although my color has not set in fully, it looks great. It felt thicker and stronger on my first try. It didn't loosen my curl, but it made them much softer. I do wet buns so I was a bit concerned that it would make my hair hard, but it didn't.


----------



## BklynHeart (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay, I did a Karishma henna treatment yesterday. I used black and green tea with it, whipped it up, and stored it for 8 hours. Sunday, I applied it and left it on for about 4 hours. When I rinsed it out, my hair felt SOOO SOFT!! I almost didn't put conditioner on, but I wanted to try SheScentIt Honey Rinse and Leave in Moisture Mist. Well, those 2 products left my hair feeling hard and dry. But, at least I know the henna is a keeper for me!


----------



## baddison (Aug 17, 2009)

africanviolet92 said:


> Just purchased 6 packs of Karishma in Columbia, SC (Indian Grocery Store - 2301 Bush River Rd) but the store owner said that Nupur is better. He encouraged me to use Nupur first and said he would be waiting for me to return the Karishma to his store because the Nupur was so much better. Anyone have experience between these two hennas?


 

NUPUR is the bomb-diggety!!! 

Its the ONLY Henna I will use now....THE ONLY ONE!!!!  It leaves my hair so incredibly soft, but strong.  And because it contains Amla, Bhringraj, Bhrami, and other awesome Indian Ayurvedic powders, it conditions my strands like no other.  I get rich dark auburn tones with NUPUR henna, I don't get the garish bozo-the-clown orange-fire that I use to get with just jamila alone.  And the more I do it, the more beautiful this auburn gets.  I use Nupur without fail 2x's per month.....2nd and 4th friday nite of each month.  Nupur is my love  

Here are some of my mixes and reviews.  I'm sold on NUPUR henna:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=278499


----------



## yodie (Aug 17, 2009)

baddison said:


> NUPUR is the bomb-diggety!!!
> 
> Its the ONLY Henna I will use now....THE ONLY ONE!!!! It leaves my hair so incredibly soft, but strong. And because it contains Amla, Bhringraj, Bhrami, and other awesome Indian Ayurvedic powders, it conditions my strands like no other. I get rich dark auburn tones with NUPUR henna, I don't get the garish bozo-the-clown orange-fire that I use to get with just jamila alone. And the more I do it, the more beautiful this auburn gets. I use Nupur without fail 2x's per month.....2nd and 4th friday nite of each month. Nupur is my love
> 
> ...


 Thanks for this tidbit.  Maybe I can find Nupur at my local store.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 17, 2009)

baddison said:


> NUPUR is the bomb-diggety!!!
> 
> Its the ONLY Henna I will use now....THE ONLY ONE!!!!  It leaves my hair so incredibly soft, but strong.  And because it contains Amla, Bhringraj, Bhrami, and other awesome Indian Ayurvedic powders, it conditions my strands like no other.  I get rich dark auburn tones with NUPUR henna, I don't get the garish bozo-the-clown orange-fire that I use to get with just jamila alone.  And the more I do it, the more beautiful this auburn gets.  I use Nupur without fail 2x's per month.....2nd and 4th friday nite of each month.  Nupur is my love
> 
> ...



thanks for sharing this. I saw this brand when I purchased the packet of Karishma for $1.99. This weekend, I will purchase a bag of the Nupur henna.


----------



## CleverGypsy (Aug 17, 2009)

baddison said:


> NUPUR is the bomb-diggety!!!
> 
> Its the ONLY Henna I will use now....THE ONLY ONE!!!! It leaves my hair so incredibly soft, but strong. And because it contains Amla, Bhringraj, Bhrami, and other awesome Indian Ayurvedic powders, it conditions my strands like no other. I get rich dark auburn tones with NUPUR henna, I don't get the garish bozo-the-clown orange-fire that I use to get with just jamila alone. And the more I do it, the more beautiful this auburn gets. I use Nupur without fail 2x's per month.....2nd and 4th friday nite of each month. Nupur is my love


I just bought a few packets of Nupur from an Indian grocer. Over the past year I have tried the Henna for African hair, jamila baq, and Karishma. Karishma was my favorite, then Henna for African hair, and I really couldn't stand jamila. I just did a gloss with some of the henna for African hair and added amla oil, amla and maka powder. My hair likes henna mixed with other ayurvedic herbs so I think Nupur is gonna be great. I don't even want to wait two weeks!


----------



## Miss Monae (Aug 17, 2009)

baddison said:


> NUPUR is the bomb-diggety!!!
> 
> Its the ONLY Henna I will use now....THE ONLY ONE!!!! It leaves my hair so incredibly soft, but strong. And because it contains Amla, Bhringraj, Bhrami, and other awesome Indian Ayurvedic powders, it conditions my strands like no other. I get rich dark auburn tones with NUPUR henna, I don't get the garish bozo-the-clown orange-fire that I use to get with just jamila alone. And the more I do it, the more beautiful this auburn gets. I use Nupur without fail 2x's per month.....2nd and 4th friday nite of each month. Nupur is my love
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm...now I'm going to have to do my 2nd Henna with Nupur and compare...


----------



## cookie1 (Aug 18, 2009)

The next time I do a henna I want to get my hair a darker red color and there are directions on the back of the pckg for Burgundy color.  Have anyone ever followed those?  What are beetroots?


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 18, 2009)

Miss Monae said:


> Hmmm...*now I'm going to have to do my 2nd Henna with Nupur and compare*...


awesome....can't wait to hear your thoughts on both.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Aug 18, 2009)

I may have try this nupur


----------



## BronxMyth (Aug 18, 2009)

Can you order Karishma online?


----------



## robot. (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey, ladies. Just wanted to tell you all I found a site that sells it for $2.50. 

However, shipping is $6 flat, and .50 for each item, so it's really three dollars, but that's not bad at all.


----------



## BronxMyth (Aug 18, 2009)

What's the site?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2009)

BronxMyth said:


> Can you order Karishma online?


 
You can also try www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com. Very fast, friendly and efficient service. Check it out.


----------



## CleverGypsy (Aug 18, 2009)

smallflower.com  sells it, and you can find it on ebay


----------



## BronxMyth (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## robot. (Aug 18, 2009)

CleverGypsy said:


> smallflower.com  sells it, and you can find it on ebay



This was it. 

Sorry I forgot the link, Bronx!


----------



## BronxMyth (Aug 18, 2009)

Please don't gang up on me- I know this has been answered already, but you just add water? Some oil perhaps? Do you let it sit for a period of time, or apply right after mixing? I tried Lush henna before and had a bad experience, but I'm looking forward to trying this brand.


----------



## PreciousPearl (Aug 18, 2009)

BronxMyth said:


> Please don't gang up on me- I know this has been answered already, but you just add water? Some oil perhaps? Do you let it sit for a period of time, or apply right after mixing? I tried Lush henna before and had a bad experience, but I'm looking forward to trying this brand.


 

I tried Karishma for my first henna experience this past weekend. I just followed the directions on the back of the package. For darker color it states to use green & black tea. I only added green tea, because I didn't have any black tea. I let it sit overnight for color release. The next day I decided to add some alma oil before I applied. I left it on for 3 hours, rinsed with conditioner and DC. 

I loved the results. My hair had volume, felt strong and was very soft.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 18, 2009)

I bought a pack while in Atlanta back in April, then I saw some in an Oriental Market near my house for $1.50 a bag so I boight 3 more  

I just used the first package right before I went out of town and I must say, for the price, I like it. I used it just like I do any other henna; warm water, let sit for an hour then right before application mix in crushed cardamom, apply to my hair and leave in for 2 hours then cowash. Nice.


----------



## cookie1 (Aug 23, 2009)

I did a Aphogee protein trmt (hardcore), how long should I wait to do my henna?


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Aug 29, 2009)

Stupid question of the day: 

Anybody notice color variations in different batches of Karishma? The last three packs I've used, when I poured the powder in the bowl, it was greenish brown, not a very vibrant color. When I added the liquid it mixed up sort of dark green, and then after the dye release, it seemed to turn very brown. 

The packed I opened last night seemed to be bright green. I let it sit for 12 hours, and just checked it - it's still pretty green. I was wondering if the dye had released, but I put some on my hand and after wiping it off I did notice an orange tint in that spot. I'm guessing it's ok to use, I just wondered if there was a difference.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Stupid question of the day:
> 
> Anybody notice color variations in different batches of Karishma? The last three packs I've used, when I poured the powder in the bowl, it was greenish brown, not a very vibrant color. When I added the liquid it mixed up sort of dark green, and then after the dye release, it seemed to turn very brown.
> 
> The packed I opened last night seemed to be bright green. I let it sit for 12 hours, and just checked it - it's still pretty green. I was wondering if the dye had released, but I put some on my hand and after wiping it off I did notice an orange tint in that spot. I'm guessing it's ok to use, I just wondered if there was a difference.


 
Cass, I've only used one bag of Karishma henna so far and it came out pretty good but I still thing I got better color deposit from the henna I bought from fnwl.com (covered my grays very very well) but the softness of my hair from Karishma was undeniable but IMO, my grays were not covered as well. 

The next time I use Karishma, I will use it sans oils and other powders and mix it with either hot water or coffee just to see if I get better color deposit from it - not sure when yet though. I will condition next Tuesday or Wednesday with my fnwl.com henna and use the Karishma at a later time for color deposit.

I hope someone chimes in with the response you're looking for soon.


----------



## Doll (Aug 30, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> I did a Aphogee protein trmt (hardcore), how long should I wait to do my henna?



That's a good question! I'd like to know also! 

I love the Karishma Henna!  It left my hair soft and a bit stronger! This round is my 2nd attempt at using henna. The 1st time (different type henna) my hair was left dry and hard so I left it alone for about a year. I just purchased some more from AyurNatural Beauty along with some Indigo (I like my hair black). My 1st purchase of Karishma was from Ruchita, but I disliked the very grainy Indigo that I also purchased. I hope the quality of Indigo from AyurNatural Beauty is much better!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> I did a Aphogee protein trmt (hardcore), how long should I wait to do my henna?


 


Doll said:


> That's a good question! I'd like to know also!
> 
> I love the Karishma Henna!  It left my hair soft and a bit stronger! This round is my 2nd attempt at using henna. The 1st time (different type henna) my hair was left dry and hard so I left it alone for about a year. I just purchased some more from AyurNatural Beauty along with some Indigo (I like my hair black). My 1st purchase of Karishma was from Ruchita, but I disliked the very grainy Indigo that I also purchased. I hope the quality of Indigo from AyurNatural Beauty is much better!


 

I would wait about 2-3 weeks before putting henna on my hair after a hardcore protein treatment.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Aug 31, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Cass, I've only used one bag of Karishma henna so far and it came out pretty good but I still thing I got better color deposit from the henna I bought from fnwl.com (covered my grays very very well) but the softness of my hair from Karishma was undeniable but IMO, my grays were not covered as well.
> 
> The next time I use Karishma, I will use it sans oils and other powders and mix it with either hot water or coffee just to see if I get better color deposit from it - not sure when yet though. I will condition next Tuesday or Wednesday with my fnwl.com henna and use the Karishma at a later time for color deposit.
> 
> I hope someone chimes in with the response you're looking for soon.


Thanks, Aggie! You are always so helpful. 

I ended up using it anyway, but I only left it on for 4 hours. I would have been disappointed had this been the first henna treatment I ever used - I don't think this batch would have covered grays well. But since I was layering over henna already, it was cool. I don't know what the deal was with that batch. I should have taken a pic of it. 

I put in some flat twists with shea butter and leave in conditioner and my hair was SOOOOOOOO soft when I took them out that night to go out to dinner. So it did it's job, as far as conditioning.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Thanks, Aggie! You are always so helpful.
> 
> I ended up using it anyway, but I only left it on for 4 hours. I would have been disappointed had this been the first henna treatment I ever used - I don't think this batch would have covered grays well. But since I was layering over henna already, it was cool. I don't know what the deal was with that batch. I should have taken a pic of it.
> 
> I put in some flat twists with shea butter and leave in conditioner and my hair was SOOOOOOOO soft when I took them out that night to go out to dinner. So it did it's job, as far as conditioning.


 
You're welcomed honey. I may just go back to the original henna I started out using from fnwl. I loved the color deposit from that henna but I must be honest, the karishma did leave my hair a lot softer.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 31, 2009)

I bought 4 packs of Karishma Henna and I've just been staring at them.  I really wanna henna my hair but I'm really scared how my hair will react.  I want the color and conditioning properties.  Well more so the color properties.

What is the best way to mix and use Karishma henna to get optimal color deposit?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I bought 4 packs of Karishma Henna and I've just been staring at them. I really wanna henna my hair but I'm really scared how my hair will react. I want the color and conditioning properties. Well more so the color properties.
> 
> What is the best way to mix and use Karishma henna to get optimal color deposit?


 

I would mix it with some amla powder, hot distilled water and add a few drops of essential oils to it, let it sit for at least 4 -6 hours for the color to release, then put on pre-oiled hair and scalp, allow to sit for about 3-4 hours, wash out with cheapie conditioner. 

I wouldn't add too many things to it like conditioners or oils if you want a nice color deposit. It seems to work better without conditioners, ie, mix it straight and not as a gloss. It really doesn't seem to need any help. HTH.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Aug 31, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Stupid question of the day:
> 
> Anybody notice color variations in different batches of Karishma? The last three packs I've used, when I poured the powder in the bowl, it was greenish brown, not a very vibrant color. When I added the liquid it mixed up sort of dark green, and then after the dye release, it seemed to turn very brown.
> 
> The packed I opened last night seemed to be bright green. I let it sit for 12 hours, and just checked it - it's still pretty green. I was wondering if the dye had released, but I put some on my hand and after wiping it off I did notice an orange tint in that spot. I'm guessing it's ok to use, I just wondered if there was a difference.




Yes.  I think the one in the brown package is different from the Karishma in the green....but I don't have the green anymore and can't compare the actual differences erplexed  But I did it last night after a few months.  It was browner sooner.  And I had Mumtaz and some other random henna that I mixed with the last Karishma's I have...so at least, it's one uniform kinda Karishma product lolol!  I mean I mixed them dry powder for future applications.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You're welcomed honey. I may just go back to the original henna I started out using from fnwl. I loved the color deposit from that henna but I must be honest, the karishma did leave my hair a lot softer.



Thank you Aggie.  You are so knowledgeable and so willing to share it.  

Another question:  Do I need to add more Alma to it since some is in it?  I don't have alma powder.  Is there something I can subsitute? 
(I have hibiscus and Fenugreek powders)  Is the Alma for color release?

Sorry guess that's more than 1 question.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Thank you Aggie. You are so knowledgeable and so willing to share it.
> 
> Another question: Do I need to add more Alma to it since some is in it? I don't have alma powder. Is there something I can subsitute?
> (I have hibiscus and Fenugreek powders) Is the Alma for color release?
> ...


 
You're welcomed Vonnie. No the karishma will be okay on it's own. I wouldn't add anything other than extra amla to it for the first time using it. Amla actually would make it come out slightly darker and I recommended it because of my grays, (it darkens the reddish copper color of my grays) but I'm sure you don't need it for that reason. You should be okay with just the karishma and water.


----------



## AfroKink (Sep 4, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> If you are looking for a henna that adds color and washes clean without the gritty remains it often leaves behind try Karishma Herbal Henna.
> 
> I added 2 eggs, conditioner, water, and lemon juice to mine. I needed to tighten up my line of demarcation for this stretch Im trying to do.
> 
> ...



I'm about to read through the thread, but i wanted to say that the "Dulhan Henna Mehandi Powder" says the exact same thing on the back. (Minus the thing about eye sight) Weird. 
*
Seasons Dulhan Herbal Henna* contains pure Henna, Amla, Aritha, Shikhakai, Bhringraj and other selected herbs as described in the century old Indian Vedas. Regular use of *Seasons Dulhan Herbal Henna* darkens hair, acts as a natural hair conditioner, controls dandruff and prevents hair loss. 

Has anyone tried the Dulhan henna?


----------



## Creatividual (Sep 4, 2009)

I always hear great things about this brand. I would love to try it after I use up my Reshma which might be a while. I seriously stocked up on it. lol


----------



## andromeda (Sep 4, 2009)

I hennaed using Karishma (purchased from Ayurnatural) today.  Here are the deets:



Hair Type: 4 b/z?
Hair Status: Transitioning; 20+ weeks post
Henna Status: Estranged, the last time I hennaed was as a child when my grandmother applied it.  I applied once to my own hair in my early teens.
My Mix: Henna + Green Tea + Conditioner, let sit overnight, pudding consistency
My Regimen:
Clarified with diluted baking soda
Applied light coating of coconut oil to slightly damp hair
Applied henna using applicator brush and un-gloved hands
Covered with saran wrap and plastic bag (I don't do plastic caps, I'm too green for that)
Let henna sit for 3 hrs
Rinsed out henna using tons of V05 Moisture Milk Strawberries and Cream until residual water running from my hair was clear
Gently towel dried until hair was damp, allowed hair to air dry further
DC'd (AOHSR + coconut oil + honey) with heat cap for at least 2 hours 
Rinsed out DC thoroughly.  Applied Giovanni Direct Leave In to slightly damp hair.
Put hair in 4 large braids and went to sleep with satin.
Undid 2 braids (to blend with my half-wig) the next morning.

Results:  Hair is soft and strong.  I have a deep auburn tint, that's more pronounced in some areas than others.  The relaxed section of my hair is shining, while the new growth has increased sheen.  I'm very pleased.




Pre-Henna Hair (Clarified)





Henna Mix




Hair with Henna, right before rinsing




Henna'd Hair after rinsing, before DC




Henna'd hair after DC








Henna'd Hair - Next Morning












These were taken in my other bathroom, so the lighting is different.


----------



## cookie1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Someone please tell me if you have any special tricks to making the color (in hair) come out more burgundy.  On the bag it says boil beetroots, what is beetroots?


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 10, 2009)

Karishma herbal henna is awesome ladies! I did my first henna gloss yesterday afternoon and must say that I could kick myself for waiting so long to try it.


----------



## Buttercreme (Sep 10, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Karishma herbal henna is awesome ladies! I did my first henna gloss yesterday afternoon and must say that I could kick myself for waiting so long to try it.


 
What did it do for you


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 10, 2009)

Buttercreme said:


> What did it do for you


Hi there,
My hair is extremely shiny and much thicker after the gloss. I have fine strands and lately they have been extremely limp and lifeless(it doesn't help that I relax bone straight either but my hair tends to catch and knot around itself something terrible if I telax). With this wash, I noticed that I had no problem with tangles or knotting and I am sold. The Karishma henna was the only thing that I used differently with this wash so I attribute the shine, thickness, and ease with detangle to the henna gloss. My plan is to do a henna gloss once a week from here on out.


----------



## Buttercreme (Sep 10, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Hi there,
> My hair is extremely shiny and much thicker after the gloss. I have fine strands and lately they have been extremely limp and lifeless(it doesn't help that I relax bone straight either but my hair tends to catch and knot around itself something terrible if I telax). With this wash, I noticed that I had no problem with tangles or knotting and I am sold. The Karishma henna was the only thing that I used differently with this wash so I attribute the shine, thickness, and ease with detangle to the henna gloss. My plan is to do a henna gloss once a week from here on out.


 
I have been watching this thread since it began. I don't know why I am scared to try Henna, I've done everything else.

I'm looking for thickness and darkness. Do I need to get Indigo also?

I know about thin strands, I have been texlaxing for 2 years, it helps with the flat and limpness.

Glad you finally tried it and loved it.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 10, 2009)

Buttercreme said:


> I have been watching this thread since it began. I don't know why I am scared to try Henna, I've done everything else.
> 
> *I'm looking for thickness and darkness. Do I need to get Indigo also?*
> 
> ...


Hey there sweetie,
IIRC, the indigo gives the hair a darker color. I was reading someone's post where they mentioned a mixture of 50/50 henna to indigo or 1/2 to 1/3 henna to indigo. I may try indigo in the future though b/c I have always loved jet black or blue/black hair.


----------



## vie (Sep 16, 2009)

hello im a newbie and i also was reading this since it began.  when i made up my first henna, being scared of the results, i threw it out.  after reading  more and more  i purchased some more henna from my local indian store and made up a batch and i've been in love since.   I like like this brand becuz of all the herbs that is included, my hair grew in strong, shiny and my hair fall problem was elimenated.


----------



## Lita (Sep 16, 2009)

The karishma henna is the best..I add rose-water to my mix with a little hibiscus powder.
The rinse out is smooth & very easy.I like it. Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Oct 6, 2009)

If y'all are looking for a vendor to purchase it from (I know many don't want to order from Ruchita anymore), I found this vendor who has some great reviews... I was kinda wondering if this vendor WAS Ruchita!  But no negative reviews posted...
http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Oct 6, 2009)

Okay ladies.  I've mixed up my first batch of Karishma Henna its been sitting since about 11-1130pm.  I added hot water and a splash of OJ to make a thick pudding/paste consistency.  I'm waiting for the maintenance man to come fix my shower since I have no water pressure (they said it was water saver head so the water dribbles out).  Then I plan to Poo with diluted Jojoba hemp poo.  Apply henna to damp (70-85% wet) and let sit for 4-6hrs or whenever I feel like rinsing using V05 condish (on sale at Rite Aid for $0.69).  I'll DC with Banana Burlee and oils overnight (probably) and put in some flat twists and twists for the week.  I'll be documenting the whole thing and put pics in my Fotki.  Thank you Ladies for all the tips and tidbits.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 6, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> If y'all are looking for a vendor to purchase it from (I know many don't want to order from Ruchita anymore), I found this vendor who has some great reviews... I was kinda wondering if this vendor WAS Ruchita! But no negative reviews posted...
> http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/


 
Thanks AllieCat but many threads have already been posted about this vendor and we even have a discount code from her as well. I had started a whole thread on the discount code and BostonMaria started a thread on her products and services some weeks back. I'm surprised you missed them. 

FYI - She has a new site now too - http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com/home.html. She does not actively offer the discount code or free shipping on orders over $60.00 on the ecrater site anymore.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool! I already got my shipment confirmation after ordering a few hours ago. Fast!!


----------



## StarFish106 (Oct 15, 2009)

I plan on henna'ing my hair tomorrow night with this brand. Question: How much or how many bags should I use? My hair is past APL but not BSL and I am 41 wks post and then I only texlaxed. Would one bag cover or would I need 2? (I have 2 bags but don't want to open the 2nd one if I don't have to) I attached a pic from the last time I flatironed over the summer when I took my braids out. I did put them back in for 2.5 months so it may be a little longer now.

Also I want to cover my temple grays so should I mix the indigo in right before I want to apply it or wait and apply the indigo seperately afterwards? When I used Jamila henna + indigo it did not cover my grays all that well 
Any Suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Oct 15, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> If y'all are looking for a vendor to purchase it from (I know many don't want to order from Ruchita anymore), I found this vendor who has some great reviews... I was kinda wondering if this vendor WAS Ruchita!  But no negative reviews posted...
> http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/



I got my shipment notice the same day, and my package arrived within like 2 days.  So THIS is who I will order from from now on!!


----------



## StarFish106 (Oct 15, 2009)

bumping for response to my ??


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Oct 15, 2009)

You could try one bag, and use the other one if you don't get enough coverage.  Since you can henna as often as you like, you can do it again soon.

I find that I get the best gray coverage when I let my henna sit mixed with my acid (citrus juice, green tea or whatever) for 6-8 hours, then right before applying add some indigo to it (I never measure) then let that sit on my hair at least 4 hours (preferrably like 6).  After rinsing that out, in a separate application, I like to apply just indigo to just the gray (which would now be red/orange) areas.


----------



## Makenzie (Oct 15, 2009)

StarFish106 said:


> I plan on henna'ing my hair tomorrow night with this brand. Question: How much or how many bags should I use? My hair is past APL but not BSL and I am 41 wks post and then I only texlaxed. Would one bag cover or would I need 2? (I have 2 bags but don't want to open the 2nd one if I don't have to) I attached a pic from the last time I flatironed over the summer when I took my braids out. I did put them back in for 2.5 months so it may be a little longer now.
> 
> Also I want to cover my temple grays so should I mix the indigo in right before I want to apply it or wait and apply the indigo seperately afterwards? When I used Jamila henna + indigo it did not cover my grays all that well
> Any Suggestions?
> Thanks



 I am about 1 1/2 from APL and one bag worked for me.  So I would suggest 1 1/2 bags for you.  Seal the other bag tightly and place in the freezer till next time.  With two you may have  a lot of excess.


----------



## StarFish106 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## FeelinIt (Jan 17, 2010)

luvmesumhair said:


> Click here:   http://www.mehandi.com/shop/hennahairbook/index.html
> 
> This will answer everything you need to know re Henna!



I know this is old but thank you for the link to that guide on how to henna.  I did a couple of things wrong.  I added hot water to my henna and I made mine more watery and actually did not mix enough.  I also did not have gloves.  Duh I should have known that.  And the guide states to wash hair and dry before hand.  Didn't realize that either.  I'm going to add more powder and start my soak all over again.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jan 18, 2010)

AllieCat0817 said:


> You could try one bag, and use the other one if you don't get enough coverage. Since you can henna as often as you like, you can do it again soon.
> 
> I find that I get the best gray coverage when I let my henna sit mixed with my acid (citrus juice, green tea or whatever) for 6-8 hours, then right before applying add some indigo to it (I never measure) then let that sit on my hair at least 4 hours (preferrably like 6). After rinsing that out, in a separate application, I like to apply just indigo to just the gray (which would now be red/orange) areas.


 
How long are you leaving the indigo on during the 2nd application? Is that part now black and the rest of your hair reddish? Just curious.


----------



## prisytomboy (Jan 18, 2010)

i get my karishma herbal henna from a local indian store as well.  it does give my gray and/or lighter brown colored strands a hot fiery redish orange color.  i usually do the second step with the indigo and get a really pretty natural looking black but i was lazy this time and did not follow through with the indigo but wanted to get rid of the ugly gray.  LOL  so i settled for red...it looked a lil weird but hey that's what i get for being lazy, huh?  i gray on the edge of my hair so and here are my results.

BTW....henna 30-45 mins  indigo 45-60 mins

i used to do henna 1 hour....indigo 2 hours....for me there were no difference.


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 7, 2010)

I moved back to AZ and couldn't find Karishma. I couldn't even find it online-- everyone was out of stock. For months, I was without my lovely Karishma and had to use other brands... bleh! Yesterday I found an international market about 15 minutes away from my home and they had my Karishma, for 99 cents.

*99 cents, people!*​
*doing a praise dance* Now I can have beautiful colored hair again! :reddancer:


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 8, 2010)

I used this henna last month.  I guess my hair felt a little stronger...but I wanted the benefit of a little bit of loosened curl.  Honestly, I don't mind if my hair's texture loosens a lot.  

What kind of henna can I use with no amla that is pretty easy to apply.  Should I just look at the Curlynikki site?

I hope everyone is doing well!  

Blessings to us all,
cj


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Apr 29, 2010)

I promise I dont usually bump old threads, but I too have to testify to Karishma. I've been using this henna for a little over 1yr now and I've never used any other henna. I keep mine simple and only add water to it. I also leave it out, covered overnight. I usually sleep in my henna too.

I love the color, lustre and shine it gives me. I think CurlyNikki types about how it gives her babydoll hair. I noticed that when I was doing them at least 2x a month, I was noticing the results as well. 

Well, I've just done my 2nd treatment in the course of a month, and I still love it!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Apr 29, 2010)

FeelinIt said:


> And the guide states to wash hair and dry before hand. Didn't realize that either. I'm going to add more powder and start my soak all over again.


 I always do my henna on freshly clarified hair. I also apply the mixture to wet/damp hair. Never dry. It helps with smoothing imo. Good luck w/ your next round of henna!


----------



## mrspudden (Sep 13, 2010)

What is the best container to mix and store the karishma overnight? Someone please help, I want to do this tomorrow for the first time.


----------



## jamaica68 (Sep 13, 2010)

mrspudden said:


> What is the best container to mix and store the karishma overnight? Someone please help, I want to do this tomorrow for the first time.


 
I always mix henna in a plastic bowl and use a wooden or plastic spoon.  Hope that helps.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 13, 2010)

OK, so I can just use henna and water with conditioner. I am hoping to turn my grays red. I don't want to use indigo. Can this henna do that?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 13, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> OK, so I can just use henna and water with conditioner. I am hoping to turn my grays red. I don't want to use indigo. Can this henna do that?


 
Yes you can DDT. 

I like this henna a lot. I can't wait to get to it again. I am trying to use up some Mehendi henna I bought from amazon a year ago. They won't expire until 2012 but I don't want to wait that long to use them up and get to my Karishma henna again.


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Sep 20, 2010)

Since I'm so bad with taking photos I'll just add my review for this Karishma henna here. I found the bags of Karishma at a local Indian grocery after work last Friday and I was so souped because of all the great reviews in this thread. 

I bought two bags and two bottles of Dabur Amla hair oil. I boiled about 5 bags of tea in water and mixed it into one bag of the powder, along with some Amla, about 4 capfuls and let it sit for a few hours. I coated my hair with Amla oil while I was waiting to use it. Right before I applied the henna I mixed one egg into it. Then applied it in sections to my dry hair. I was supposed to wash it out in 4 hours but I fell asleep so it was on my head for at least 8 hours.

I rinsed with water in the shower then added Infusium moisturologie conditioner (smells great btw) to help work it out the rest of my hair. When it was out I DC'd with NTM Deep Recovery Mask with some amla oil coated over it and DC'd with heat from the sun and left it on for a few hours. Then I rinsed it in the shower and put some more Infusium condish for a few minutes while I showered.

The results: Much stronger feeling hair and a deeper brown/auburn tint. This is my first henna ever so I don't have anything else to compare it to but I will say I'm pleased and looking forward to doing the treatment once a month. I can also already tell that it's thicker. It's a great treatment. I will probably wash and DC my hair again tomorrow or Wednesday but so far so good.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 20, 2010)

Where can you buy this henna?


----------



## Bigghair (Oct 8, 2010)

^^ You can get it at your local Indian Grocery Store.


----------



## juicy555 (Oct 31, 2010)

This is my 2nd time henna'ing in the past 2 weeks (and ever). Both times I used this brand. The 1st time I tried on dry hair and tonight freshly clarified conditioned hair. Felt the difference immediately upon washing out... much smoother. Very pleased!  Will be doing it every other week a couple more times before going to once a month. Glad I found this thread!


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Nov 26, 2010)

africanviolet92 said:


> Just purchased 6 packs of Karishma in Columbia, SC (Indian Grocery Store - 2301 Bush River Rd) but the store owner said that Nupur is better. He encouraged me to use Nupur first and said he would be waiting for me to return the Karishma to his store because the Nupur was so much better. Anyone have experience between these two hennas?



Nupur may be better for condish but Karishma is the best for color


----------



## My Friend (Jan 10, 2011)

Is this the henna they recalled


----------



## WantNatural (Jan 14, 2011)

deleted post - son playing on keyboard!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 13, 2011)

Whipped up a batch last night. Got bored with my usual mix of hot water only, so I added about 3C of hot lavender tea. 

I usually apply at night and rinse in the morning. Gonna leave on up to 6hrs


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes I agree Karishma is the best!!


----------



## kaykaybobay (Mar 15, 2011)

What's a good online place to purchase fresh Karishma henna?


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Mar 15, 2011)

kaykaybobay said:


> What's a good online place to purchase fresh Karishma henna?





Hennasooq.com


----------



## kaykaybobay (Mar 15, 2011)

Amoreofcurls said:


> Hennasooq.com



Ty ! I will check it out


----------



## Duff (Jun 1, 2012)

I LOVE HENNA.  I can't believe how long it has taken me to truly get on board.  this is my 2nd time after a year .  but I'm so glad I found my iron bowl!!


----------

